# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  NrII:ien lisäpalahanke

## tkunnas

Mitä muuten kuuluu sille - Ludden hankinnan yhteydessä - mainitulle suunnitelmalle, että vanhoihin nivelratikoihin tehtäisiin keskelle matalalattiainen lisäosa? Jos oikein muistan, oli Ludden hankinnan syynä juurikin se, että haluttiin testata tuollaista kaksinivelistä vaunua Helsingin kiskoilla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Matalalattiaisen lisäpalan varustamishanke edennee. Odottelen suurella mielenkiinnolla uutta julkista tietoa asian tiimoilta.

----------


## Albert

> Mitä muuten kuuluu sille - Ludden hankinnan yhteydessä - mainitulle suunnitelmalle, että vanhoihin nivelratikoihin tehtäisiin keskelle matalalattiainen lisäosa? Jos oikein muistan, oli Ludden hankinnan syynä juurikin se, että haluttiin testata tuollaista kaksinivelistä vaunua Helsingin kiskoilla.


Joukkoliikennelautakunnan esityslistalta 16.8:
Investointisuunnitelma 2006  2010

Liikennelaitoksen investointisuunnitelma kattaa vuodet 2006  2010. Investointien yhteissumma on 260,7 milj. euroa. 

Joukkoliikenneinvestoinnit ovat 191,5 milj. euroa, joista rahoitetaan tulorahoituksella 74,3 milj. euroa ja peruspääoma B:n korotuksella 112,4 milj. euroa. Lisäksi Kalasataman metroaseman rakentamiseen ja Kontulan metroaseman peruskorjaukseen arvioidaan saatavan rahoitusavustusta 4,8 milj. euroa. Tuotantoinvestoinnit ovat 69,3 milj. euroa vuosina 2006  2010.  Tuotantoinvestoinneista tarvitaan lainarahoitusta matalalattiavaunupalan asennuksiin raitiovaunuihin 10,4 milj. euroa vuonna 2007  2008. Muuten tuotantoinvestoinnit rahoitetaan tulorahoituksella.

----------


## tkunnas

Siis vasta 2007? Nyyh.

----------


## JE

> Siis vasta 2007? Nyyh.


Siis 2007-2008 voi olettaa että hanke saataisiin päätökseen. Sinne mennessä tällä perusteella ainakin osa NrII-vaunuista kulkisi yksinivelisinä. Mutta eihän se toki tarkoita että projekti siihen asti olisi jäissä.

----------


## Piirka

> Mitä muuten kuuluu sille - Ludden hankinnan yhteydessä - mainitulle suunnitelmalle, että vanhoihin nivelratikoihin tehtäisiin keskelle matalalattiainen lisäosa?


Joukkoliikennelautakunnan kokouksen 2.6.2005 päätöksien joukosta löytyi:




> Lisälista
> 
> HANKESUUNNITELMA 80-LUVULLA HANKITTUJEN NIVELVAUNUJEN PERUSKORJAUKSEN TOISESTA VAIHEESTA
> 
> 	Ehdotuksen mukaan


Itse ehdotusta ei ollut esityslistassa eikä myöskään pöytäkirjanotteessakaan. Millainen mahtoi ehdotus olla?

Piirka

----------


## tkunnas

Ja kiitokset moderaattorille tms, kun siirsit tämän omaksi ketjuksi. Olisin toki voinut itsekin aloittaa uuden ketjun, jos olisin ajatellut asian loppuun asti ketjun alussa olevaa kysymystä kirjoittaessani.

----------


## kuukanko

Helsingin kaupunginjohtajan esitys ensi vuoden talousarvioksi on webissä ja siellä lisäpalahankkeesta kerrotaan ainakin seuraavaa:



> Tavoitteet vuodelle 2006:
> ...
> - Ensimmäinen matalalla "välipalalla" varustettu nivelraitiovaunu on koeliikenteessä





> Suurimmat kalustoinvestoinnit suunnitelmakaudella 2006 - 2008 ovat matalalattia"välipalan" asentaminen raitiovaunusarjan II (10,4 milj. euroa), ...





> Vuoden 2005 aikana otetaan käyttöön ensimmäinen matalalla "välipalalla" varustettu nivelraitiovaunu.

----------


## 339-DF

Olen ymmärtänyt aikataulun niin, että tällä hetkellä tähtäimenä on saada ensimmäinen välipala valmiiksi ensi vuonna. Työ ei loppujen lopuksi liene suuren suuri.

----------


## Piirka

> Suurimmat kalustoinvestoinnit suunnitelmakaudella 2006 - 2008 ovat matalalattia"välipalan" asentaminen raitiovaunusarjan II (10,4 milj. euroa), ...


Mikä niissä välipaloissa oikein maksaa? Jokainen pala maksaa yo. perusteella lähes 250.000 euroa eli esi-äitiemme markoissa lähes puolitoista miljoonaa.

Piirka

----------


## 339-DF

Hyvä kysymys. Nr II:t muuten maksoivat aikanaan 3,5 Mmk kappaleelta. Niitä oli määrä tilata 50 kpl, mutta määrä supistui 42:een kun valtuusto ei myöntänyt tarpeeksi rahaa. 42:lla vaunulla korvattiin sitten 75 neliakselista vaunua ja 30 perävaunua sekä mahdollistettiin rataverkon laajentaminen Pasilassa.

Hintahan ei ole lopullisesti vielä tiedossa, koska tarjouskilpailua ei ole käyty. Olettaisin, että lisäteli nostaa kustannuksia. Mielestäni lisätelejä voisi ostaa käytettynä Euroopasta, luulisi siellä Düwagin telejä olevan puoli-ilmaiseksi, ja olisivat sitten samanlaisia kuin vaunuissa jo olevat. Miksei oviakin voisi hankkia käytettyinä, Düwagin ovetkin noissa nivelissä on ja olisivat sitten samannäköisiä.

Pelkään vähän sitä, miltä nuo välipalalliset vaunut tulevat näyttämään. Kokemukset muista välipalakaupungeista eivät ole kovin rohkaisevia.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Pelkään vähän sitä, miltä nuo välipalalliset vaunut tulevat näyttämään. Kokemukset muista välipalakaupungeista eivät ole kovin rohkaisevia.


Tärkeä näkökohta. Olen mielessäni toivonut, että NrII:ien välipala saataisiin muistuttamaan hieman vaikkapa Norrköpingin M97-vaunujen ratkaisua:

MODEDIT/vko: Poistettu kaksi toimimatonta kuvalinkkiä
Kuva JNo-foto 8.5.2001

M97:ssä välipala on sulautuu sittenkin kohtalaisen kivuttomasti muuhun vaunuun. Ovet ovat täysin erilaiset. Muistaakseni useiden vastaavalla tavalla muutettujen vaunujen ovet ovat vippiovimaisia eri paikkakunnilla siitä riippumatta, millaiset ovet vaunussa muussa kohtaa on ollut entuudestaan.
Tallinnan sarja KT6NF on "vaarallinen" esimerkki siitä, kuinka vaunu voi tällaisella muutoksella alkaa näyttää melkoiselta sekasikiöltä. Kuva.

----------


## Antero Alku

Hei ystävät, en olisi kovin huolissani välipalan ulkonäöstä. Olen katsellut välipaloja pitkin maailmaa, ja pidän niitä yleensä aivan fiksusti tehtyinä. Muotoilussa pistää yleensä silmään poikkeavuus muun vaunun korkeasta ikkunalinjasta. Mutta se on myös tarkoituksellista, koska muotoilulla halutaan viestiä sitä, että siinä on lattia matalalla, tervetuloa vaivattomasti sisään.

On myös pari välttämättömyyttä. Ikkunalinjan on ulotuttava alemmaksi kuin muualla vaunussa, jotta välipalan matalasta osasta näkee ulos myös. Ovet tulevat erilaisiksi pelkästään jo siitä syystä, että oviaukon on tarkoitus olla leveä lastenvaunujen ja pyörätuolien vuoksi. Näin on välttämättä käytettävä erilaisia komponentteja kuin vaunun korkeassa osassa. Lisäksi kaikkea vanhaa ei enää edes saa, vaikka yrittäisi yhtenäistää rakennetta.

Minusta Tallinnan jatkettu vaunu ei ole ollenkaan huonon näköinen. Välipalassa näyttäisi käytetyn samaa ikkunakokoa kuin muussa vaunussa, mikä on silmälle ihan hyvä mutta myös käytännössä alykästä ylläpidon kannalta. Ovi on erilainen, ja sitä on korostettu valkoisella maalauksella. Se on parempi kuin yrittää olla samanlainen, mutta ei ole kumminkaan. Ikkunoiden yläpuolen tummansininen alue on raskas. Sen olisi voinut rikkoa "jatkamalla" ikkunoita mustalla ylöspäin (idea käytössä mm. HKL:n bussien värityksessä).

Suomessa on hyviä muotoilijoita, sen näkee jo Varion rauhallisessa ja tyylikkäässä Suomessa muotoillussa päädyssä. Jos halutaan, uskon, että välipalasta tulee tyylikäs modernisointi. Kunhan hommaa ei anneta sellaiselle jääräpäälle, joka ei ymmärrä joukkoliikennettä sekä siihen littyyvää perinnettä.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Se on kyllä ihan totta, että meidän Variomme ovat todella tyylikkään näköisiä. Monet modernit ratikat ovat suorastaan rumia/kömpelöitä jne. Eli ehkä voimme olla luottavaisin mielin.

Mielestäni Norrköpingiäkin parempi ratkaisu, paras tähän asti näkemistäni, on Baselissa. Linkki kuukanko:n kuvaan: http://personal.inet.fi/koti/kuukank...351_basel.html

Välipala on niin identtinen muun vaunun kanssa kuin olla ja voi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mielestäni Norrköpingiäkin parempi ratkaisu, paras tähän asti näkemistäni, on Baselissa. Linkki kuukanko:n kuvaan: http://personal.inet.fi/koti/kuukank...351_basel.html
> 
> Välipala on niin identtinen muun vaunun kanssa kuin olla ja voi.


Baselin vaunussa olennainen tyyliseikka on välipalan ikkunalinjan yläreunan säilyttäminen. Matalan osan näkyvyys ulos on hoidettu erillisin kolmioikkunoin. Monissa saksalaisissa ratkaisuissa on sama piirre ikkunalinjan yläreunan kanssa, ja vain ovien vieressä on korkeammat ja usein alareunasta viistot ikkunat. Tosin ratkaisun taustalla on, että välipalassa on vain matala eteisosa, välipalan päissä istutaan ja seistään jo korkealla lattialla.

KT4-vaunujen välipaloja on Gottbusissa ja Gerassa, ja ne ovat samantyyppisiä kuin Tallinnassa. Matalan ikkunalinjan ero ei näissä tule niin näkyviin, koska vaunun maalaus on vähemmän pitkittäisviivainen kuin Tallinnassa.

Antero

----------


## JE

Nürnbergissä on onnistuneesti pidennetty 6-akselisia Düwag-vaunuja 8-akselisiksi. Kuvia mm. railfaneurope.net:in sivustolla tällä kuvasivulla.

Ongelmana on, että Nr-vaunujen aikakauden muotoilu ei välttämättä juuri nyt ole erityisen kovassa huudossa, mutta luottaisin silti siihen, että tännekin saadaan edes tyydyttävän näköisiä vaunuja.

----------


## kuukanko

Välipala voidaan tehdä tyylikkäästi alkuperäistä vaunua kunnioittaen, mutta ainakin omassa mielessäni NrII 95:een tehty aurinkolippa herättää ikäviä epäilyksiä siitä, kuinka paljon välipalan muotoiluun panostetaan...

----------


## JE

Ei kai kukaan vakavissaan luule, että vaunu 95 sellaisenaan kelpaisi esikuvaksi koko sarjalle? Jos kelpaa, niin siinä tapauksessa ratikoilla ei parin vuoden päästä ole ainakaan maskottiarvoa. Kaupungin mielestä muuta arvoa tuskin koskaan on ollutkaan.

----------


## 339-DF

SRS:n uutisten mukaan 72 saanee samanlaisen lipan.   :Crying or Very sad:  

Nürnbergin vaunut ovat todella asiallisen näköisiä. Sisäänpäin kääntyiven ovien ongelma (askelkaukaloiden puuttuessa matalapalassa) voidaan varmaankin ratkaista sopivasti sijoitetuin tukitangoin ja lattian huomiovärimaalauksilla.

Düwagin vanhoista vanuista saisi siis telit, ovet ja niveletkin. Ikkunoista on helppo tehdä nykylinjan mukaiset. Siis jos tahtoa on, niin vaunuista saa hyvin asiallisen näköiset. Toivotaan, että muotoilija on oikeilla jäljillä. Varioiden muotoiluhan on upeaa, joten luottakaamme enemmän siihen kuin 95:n karmeaan lippaan.

----------


## Compact

> Düwagin vanhoista vanuista saisi siis telit, ovet ja niveletkin. Ikkunoista on helppo tehdä nykylinjan mukaiset.


Mutta mistäs niitä vanhoja Düwagin osia oikein tulisi? Kun ei vanhoja kokonaisia vaunujakaan tahdo löytyä haluttua määrää. Saati sitten ns. varaosia kuten nuo ylläolevat telit jne.
Ehkä odotamme sitä hetkeä, kun "Bukarest" luopuu käytetyistä Saksan hankinnoistaan ja saamme sitten vihdoinkin hankittua tänne lisää kunnon vaunuja. Ostaisikohan kaupunki niitä vielä sitten? Mikä signaali se olisikaan vaunutehtaille?

----------


## 339-DF

Maailmalle se ainakin olisi signaali siitä, että olemme samassa sarjassa Bukarestin ja kumppaneiden kanssa.  :Crying or Very sad:   Mutta toimivia vaunuja sillä tavalla kyllä saisi, sitä ei kai kukaan uskalla kiistää.

Jos ajatellaan, että jostain löytyisi vaikka vaan kymmenen 8-akselista vaunua, niin siinä olisi jo ovet ja telit, niveletkin puoleen vaunuista. Kun nuo osat ovat standardikamaa, niin vaunujahan ei tarvitsisi edes löytää samasta paikasta, muutama sieltä ja muutama täältä. Ja kuljetettaisiin Suomeen vain tarvittavat osat.

Tai sitten voisi valmistaa taasen lisenssillä uusia vastaavia, uuden tekoon kuitenkin joudutaan ryhtymään.

Pitäisiköhän osallistua tarjouskilpailuun   :Laughing:

----------


## JE

Se ratkaiseva ongelmahan on, että Nr-vaunu ei ole Düwag-vaunu. Tietyt osat ovat toki identtisiä tai samankaltaisia *joidenkin* Düwagin tyyppien kanssa. M- tai N-vaunuista saattaisi saada sopivia ovia, mutta niiden ko. vaunujen telien Nr-sopivuudesta en ole varma. 1960-luvun alun Düwagissa telit olisivat sopivat, mutta jo melko iäkkäät. Ja muu tekniikka ovista lähtien usein vain vaivoin yhteensopivaa. Kunpa Siemens pitäisi "varaosaliikettä", josta HKL ja muut voisivat ostella tarpeellisiksi katsomiaan osia aina kun tarve niin vaatii. Kyllähän tavaraa maailmalta löytyy, ellei nyt niin parin vuoden sisällä aivan varmasti. Mutta sen hankkimisesta voi tulla tuskainen prosessi jos monienkin kaupunkien varaosavarannot on koluttava.

Saapa nähdä, mitä tapahtuu. Ehkä vaunuihin joudutaan loppujen lopuksi rakentamaan ihan uudet nivelet, telit, ovet sun muut. Tai sitten odotetaan että toinen Mannheimista vaunuja ostellut kaupunki, Kaliningrad, luopuu niistä ja myy ne tänne varaosiksi.  :Laughing:

----------


## 339-DF

Niinpäniin, vaikka kuinka ovat standardia niin olisi pitänyt tajuta se, että Düwagillakin on tietysti ollut monenlaista standardikamaa.

Käytetyistä vaunuista vielä: Zürichhän on hankkimassa suuren erän Cobra-vaunuja, joten heiltä vapautunee 60/70-luvun sveitsiläiseen malliin hyvänä pidettyä nivelkalustoa. Olisikohan siinä meillä ostosten paikka?

----------


## JE

Zürichissä on käsittääkseni edelleen ajossa toistakymmentä 1950-60-lukujen telivaunua ja niille sopivat perävaunut. Uskoisin, että ne ovat ensimmäisenä menossa myyntiin Cobra-sarjan tieltä. Tietysti uudempiakin vaunuja Zürichistä myyntiin tulee, kunhan vain Cobrien toimitukset etenevät.

Ikävyys on siinä, että usein kun liikennelaitos Keski-Euroopassa tilaa uuden sarjan, korvattavana ei ole yhtenäinen tai teknisesti esimerkillinen vanhempi sarja, vaan vähän sitä sun tätä. Esimerkiksi Innsbruckissa parin viikon päästä julkistettava vaunutyyppi tulee korvaamaan peräti neljä toisistaan poikkeavaa 1960-luvun Düwag-sarjaa. "Potentiaalisimpia" myyjä on ehdottomasti Stuttgart, jossa vuonna 2007 valmistuu raitioteiden levennys 1435 mm raideleveydelle. Samalla vapautuu runsaat 30 GT4-tyypin nivelvaunua vuosilta 1961-1963. Vaunut eivät tosin ole Düwagin, ja ovat kelvottomia NrII:sten pidennysprojektiin.

----------


## tkunnas

Tulipa vain mieleen, että mikä olisi kustannus, jos kaikki raitiovaunupysäkit varustettaisiin korotetuilla laitureilla (pyörätuolilla ajettavat luiskat tietysti tarvittaisiin myös). Voisi tulla halvemmaksi kuin matalat jatkopalat vanhoihin vaunuihin + uudet matalalattiavaunut. Samalla voitaisiin Variot hävittää pysyvästi sopimattomina Helsingin raitiotieverkostoon  :Smile:  ja hankkia tilalle toimivaa ja toimivaksi todettua käytettyä kalustoa Keski-Euroopasta...

----------


## JE

> Tulipa vain mieleen, että mikä olisi kustannus, jos kaikki raitiovaunupysäkit varustettaisiin korotetuilla laitureilla (pyörätuolilla ajettavat luiskat tietysti tarvittaisiin myös). Voisi tulla halvemmaksi kuin matalat jatkopalat vanhoihin vaunuihin + uudet matalalattiavaunut. Samalla voitaisiin Variot hävittää pysyvästi sopimattomina Helsingin raitiotieverkostoon  ja hankkia tilalle toimivaa ja toimivaksi todettua käytettyä kalustoa Keski-Euroopasta...


Tottahan toki itse kukin haaveilee, että Varion ongelmista pääsisi eroon. Mutta tuo ratkaisu olisi ongelmallinen myös. Metrin raideleveys ja korkeat laiturit ovat painajaismainen yhdistelmä, joka Euroopassa on vakiintunut lähinnä vain Bielefeldiin (lisäksi kaksi linjaa Essenissä). Tämän vuoksi vaunut olisi lähes väistämättä hankittava mittatilaustyönä, kun taas hyvin toimivia (toisin kuin Variot) matalalattiavaunuja, Helsinki-kelpoisiakin, on markkinoilla runsaasti. Esimerkiksi Bombardierin Flexity Outlook -vaunu olisi hyvä ratkaisu stadiin, mutta sitä ei vielä ollut kehitetty kun Variot tilattiin.

----------


## Jusa

Hienoja kuvia on lisäpaloista, mutta kuinka paljon lisäpala tuo todellisuudessa tilaa lisää. 
Ovet vievät suurimman osan tilasta, lastenvaunuille jää tilaa ovien eteen kaatopenkkien lomaan.
Montako kiinteätä istuinta mahtuu, olisiko ovien kummallekin puolelle yksi rivi, nenät oviin päin.
Telit vievät tilaa, mitenkä rappuset korkeampaan osaan.
Olisiko kenelläkään kuvia sisäratkaisuista joita voisimme katsella ja lumoutua taasen uusiin hankkeisiin.
Toki ihan kannatettava ratkaisu ajatellen lapsiperheitä ja vanhenevaa väestöä, silti rappuset sisätiloissa ovat aika vaarallisia vaunun liikkuessa.

jusa

----------


## rvk1249

Muistan yhdestä ehdotuksesta, että istuinpaikkoja tulisi 11 lisää, joista 7 istuinpaikkaa matalassa osassa (ainakin 3 niistä kääntyviä lastenvaunu/pyörätuolipaikalla) ja vaunuun tulisi lisää pituutta 6,5 metriä.

rvk1249

----------


## JE

Kuullostaa periaatteessa järkevältä, mutta todellako vain seitsemän istuinta? Onko osa noista istuimista korkealattiaosuuksilla välipalassa aivan nivelen vieressä, vaiko kaikki alhaalla?

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Tallinan pidennysosissa ei ainakaan mitään kovin huimaavaa istuinmäärää ole ja portaat ylös "vanhalle" puolelle ovat kyllä hieman hankalat.Mutta tällaisen lisäpalan tarkoitus onkin kait ensisijaisesti tarjota se helppokulkuinen lastenvaunupaikka ja muutama istuin "mummoja" varten. Lisäpalan tultua käyttöön, kenties ainakin toinen korkean vaunun  lastenvaunupaikoista voitaisiin muuttaa istuinalueeksi?

----------


## JE

> Lisäpalan tultua käyttöön, kenties ainakin toinen korkean vaunun lastenvaunupaikoista voitaisiin muuttaa istuinalueeksi?


Aivan varmasti voisi muuttaa.

Nürnbergin korkeiden nivelvaunujen välipalassa on ehkä sellaiset 10 istumapaikkaa, joista osa korkealla, osa matalalla osalla. Seitsemän paikkaa on kuitenkin olennaisesti vähemmän kuin 10.

Edit: Tuo seitsemän on siis istumapaikkojen määrä välipalan matalalla osalla.

----------


## Albert

Tietoa asiasta on SRS:n  Liikenneuutiset-sivulla.

----------


## Compact

Vaikuttaa tässä maailmanvaiheessa melko siistiltä ratkaisulta. Korkealla osuudella nivelten luona on neljä istuinta ja matalalla osalla neljä istuinta sekä kolme klaffipaikkaa, jos ei ole kärryjä niiden käyttöä estämässä. Vaunun keula näyttää olevan tuollainen 95:stä tuttu ilmanpuhalluslipallinen malli.

----------


## Jusa

Nyt kun tulee uusi ovi matalaan osaan lastenvaunuille ja pyörätuoleille. Voisi varmaan nyt harkita voisiko korkeamman osan oviauloihin lisätä klaffipaikkoja.

----------


## JE

> Voisi varmaan nyt harkita voisiko korkeamman osan oviauloihin lisätä klaffipaikkoja.


23Ají Anárjiri jo taisi ehdottaakin jotain tämänsuuntaista, ja niinhän se on ettei niitä lastenvaunupaikkoja joka ovi tarvitse.

Itse olen ehdottomasti huojentunut ja tyytyväinen nähdessäni tuon piirroksen. Täytyy toivoa, että väritys pysyy ennallaan, eivätkä ota Vario-mallista lähes kokonaan vihreää väritystä käyttöön - tekisi vaunusta turhan raskaan näköisen. Joka tapauksessa nyt voi olla luottavaisin mielin. Piirustukset eivät käsittääkseni aivan uusia ole, mutta kaikesta päätellen ne ainakin pääosin ovat edelleen tilanteen mukaiset.

----------


## Hape

Idea vaikuttaa mielenkiintoiselta.
Tuleeko matalalattiaosaan seisomapaikkoja, jos niin kuinka monta?
Ja paljonko tämä osa lisää vaunun painoa?

----------


## JE

En tiedä vastauksia Hapen kysymyksiin, mutta valistunut arvaus on että massaa tulee lisää noin 6 tonnia, seisomapaikkoja 30-40.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Mittapiirroksestahan paljastuu, että jokaisessa nurkassa olisi yksi istuin, yhtensä neljä sekä neljä muuta => kaikkiaan 8 kiinteätä. Lisäksi ovia vastapäisellä seinällä on kolme läppäistuinta. Erikseen on ilmoitettu sanoin, että "matkustajapaikkoja uudessa vaunuosassa on 11 ja tilaa on kahdelle lastenvaunulle tai pyörätuolille".

----------


## Compact

Onkin nurinkurista sanoa, että istumapaikkoja on 11 ja kahdet rattaat. Oikeastihan se on joko 11 ip eikä rattaita tai 8 ip ja kahdet rattaat.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Onkin nurinkurista sanoa, että istumapaikkoja on 11 ja kahdet rattaat. Oikeastihan se on joko 11 ip eikä rattaita tai 8 ip ja kahdet rattaat.


Jos ihan tarkkoja ollaan, niin tiedotteessa ei sanotakaan, että istumapaikkoja on..., vaan puhutaan matkustajapaikoista. Toki tuossa syntyy äkkiä ajatus, että haluttaisiin ilmaista ajatus siitä, että 11 istuu ja lisäksi samanaikaisesti saataisiin mahtumaan vielä parit rattaat tai pyörätuolit. Sehän ei tietenkään onnistuisi. Itse asiassa sijoittaisinkin ne läppäistuimet mieluummin korkealattiaosuudella sijaitseviin auloihin, koska sinne tuskin enää tuossa vaiheessa tulisi tunkua rattaiden ja lastenvaunujen osalta.

----------


## Piirka

> Jos ihan tarkkoja ollaan, niin tiedotteessa ei sanotakaan, että istumapaikkoja on..., vaan puhutaan matkustajapaikoista. Toki tuossa syntyy äkkiä ajatus, että haluttaisiin ilmaista ajatus siitä, että 11 istuu ja lisäksi samanaikaisesti saataisiin mahtumaan vielä parit rattaat tai pyörätuolit. Sehän ei tietenkään onnistuisi. Itse asiassa sijoittaisinkin ne läppäistuimet mieluummin korkealattiaosuudella sijaitseviin auloihin, koska sinne tuskin enää tuossa vaiheessa tulisi tunkua rattaiden ja lastenvaunujen osalta.


Ehkä kaksi henkilöä istuu korkea- ja matalalattiaosuuksien välisissä portaissa   :Wink:  Ja toisekseen. Vaikka korkean puolen lastenvaunu/seisontapaikkoihin ei olisi tunkua matalalattiavälipalan myötä, niin aina joku vastarannan kiiskiäiti/isä tunkee sillä kuuluisalla suomalaisella sisulla ne rattaat korkealle puolelle. Nykyäänkin törmää tähän ilmiöön, kun joku yrittää nostaa rattaat kolmannesta ovesta (nivelen takana) sisään ja äkäinen kuski kuuluttaa otsasuoni pullottaen, että rattaat pitää nostaa sisään kakkosovesta.

Piirka

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Nykyäänkin törmää tähän ilmiöön, kun joku yrittää nostaa rattaat kolmannesta ovesta (nivelen takana) sisään ja äkäinen kuski kuuluttaa otsasuoni pullottaen, että rattaat pitää nostaa sisään kakkosovesta.


Eikä sekään riitä aina.   :Wink:   Nimittäin niitä vaunuja aina joskus yritetään vielä aivan taaksekin. Kerrotaan kuljetetun jopa liki kymmenet lastenrattaat tai -vaunut yhdellä kertaa, olisiko ollut linjalla 10 tuossa jokin aika sitten.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Compact

Euroopassa on muutamassa kaupungissa toteutettu matalalattiaisten vaunujen hinku ostamalla - ei uusia moottorivaunuja, eikä jälkiasennettuja välipaloja - vaan hankkimalla perävaunuja.

Niitä saa täysin matalina pikkupyörin ja lattiatilakin jää avaraksi, koska vaunussa ei ole moottoreita eikä muutakaan turhaketta. Pituudeltaan tällainen vaunu on normaalia lyhyempi.

Toinen vaihtoehto on tavanomaisin moottorittomin telein varustettu normaalikokoinen perävaunu, jonka lattia on telien väliltä matala.

Kuvia tällaisista vekottimista:
http://vaunut.org/kuvind?pvm=11.10.2005&kuvaaja=515

----------


## Eira

> Euroopassa on muutamassa kaupungissa toteutettu matalalattiaisten vaunujen hinku ostamalla - ei uusia moottorivaunuja, eikä jälkiasennettuja välipaloja - vaan hankkimalla perävaunuja.


Erinomainen ratkaisu ja toimii muualla Euroopassa. Valitettavasti täällä Suomessa erillinen vaunu ilman henkilökuntaa joutuu ennenpitkää töherrysten, penkkien viiltojen, ikkunoiden naarmutuksen ja muun ilkivallan kohteeksi. Nivelvaunu, vaikka kuinka pitkä, on kuitenkin jotenkin kuskin valvovien silmien alla.

----------


## Antero Alku

Keski-Euroopassa on niin pitkiä nivelvaunuja, ettei niiden takapäähän kuljettajan valvonta vaikuta. Vakioratkaisu onkin videovalvonta. Jokainen töhertäjä tietää, että toherrys ja muu ilkivalta tallentuvat. Tällä asialla täytyy olla kummallinen vaikutus, sillä en ole havainnut sellaista sotkua kuin meillä löytyy lyhyistä Nr-vaunuista.

Toinen asia on kalustosta huolehtiminen. HS kertoi muutama päivä sitten, miten New Yorkissa otettiin tiukka linja töhrijöiden suhteen. Jokaisen töhryn jälkeen metrojuna ajettiin pois linjalta siivottavaksi. NY:n metron siistiytyminen ratkaisi myös metron talouden, sillä matkustajamäärä tuplaantui kun junat siistiytyivät. Töhrijöiltä menee tässä systeemissä motivaatio, koska sotkut eivät olekaan näkyvillä kavereille kehuttavaksi.

Voisi kuvitella myös ulkoisen paineen kasvavan, kun töhryn jälkeen pannaan matkustajat laiturille, ovet kiinni ja juna pesuun (jos se tapahtui käytännössä näin). Lievempi painostusvaikutus aiheutuu silläkin, että vaunuissa tulee ahdasta ja vuoroja puuttuu välistä. Selitys: taas on kalustosta pulaa, kun vaunut ovat varikolla puhdistettavana. Syntyy se sosiaalinen valvonta, jota puuttuva henkilökunta ei ole tekemässä.

Videovalvontajärjestelmät eivät ole nykyään kalliita. Epäilen, että kalliimmaksi tulevat töhrimisen haitat. Maksoivathan ne NY:ssakin puolet potentiaalisesta matkustajamäärästä - vähän karrikoiden sanottuna.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Jokaisen töhryn jälkeen metrojuna ajettiin pois linjalta siivottavaksi.


Myös HKL:n ratikkaliikenteessä on periaate, että vaunutilanteen salliessa töhritty vaunu vaihdetaan pois linjalta kesken päivän. En sitten tiedä, kuinka hyvin periaatetta voidaan toteuttaa käytännössä, vaunutilanne ei taida pahemmin sallia ehjien vaunujen ottamista pois linjalta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Toinen asia on kalustosta huolehtiminen. HS kertoi muutama päivä sitten, miten New Yorkissa otettiin tiukka linja töhrijöiden suhteen. Jokaisen töhryn jälkeen metrojuna ajettiin pois linjalta siivottavaksi. NY:n metron siistiytyminen ratkaisi myös metron talouden, sillä matkustajamäärä tuplaantui kun junat siistiytyivät. Töhrijöiltä menee tässä systeemissä motivaatio, koska sotkut eivät olekaan näkyvillä kavereille kehuttavaksi.


Ongelma Suomessa on myös se, että on kaikenlaisia kulttuurikellokkaita jotka ovat sitä mieltä että töhriminen "piristää kaupunkikuvaa" jne, ja järjestävät kaikenmaailman happeningejä asian ympärillä. Sitten he jaksavat muistuttaa että Helsingin ja muiden suurten kaupunkien "Töhryt Pois" -puhdistusoperaatiot maksavat miljoonia, ja että kiinnijääneille töhrijöille määrätyt rangaistukset ovat epäinhimillisiä, ja että säästyneillä rahoilla saisi sitä ja tätä. Pahinta on se, että voi käydä niin että nämä töhrijöiden puolesta -kansanliikkeet lopulta saavuttavatkin jotain tavoitteita poliittisella tasolla ja sittenpä tiedämme millaisia liikkuvia taidegallerioita HKL:n ja VR:n kulkuneuvot taas ovat. 

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

Töhriminen on yksinomaan tapa jolla mielikuvituksettomat raukat yrittävät rappioittaa kulttuuriimme kuuluvaa estetiikkaa, koska eivät itse sitä ymmärrä. Mutta sehän on aina ollut yhteiskunnan perusongelmia, että muutamat ongelmatapaukset toimivat ilonpilaajina koko väestölle. Tavallaan kai ainoa mainituille ongelmille kelpaava tapa olisi saada kaikki liikkuva mahdollisimman ruman näköiseksi, jotta heillekin kelpaisi.

----------


## viima

> NY:n metron siistiytyminen ratkaisi myös metron talouden, sillä matkustajamäärä tuplaantui kun junat siistiytyivät. Töhrijöiltä menee tässä systeemissä motivaatio, koska sotkut eivät olekaan näkyvillä kavereille kehuttavaksi.


Matkustajamäärä on varmasti NY metron siistimisprojektin aikana tuplaantunut, mutta todelliset syyt matkustajamäärän kasvuun tuskin löytyvät vain seinien puhdistumisesta. Esim.  NY:n metron lyhyessä historiassa  graffitinpuhdistus mainitaan yhdellä lauseella. Sen jälkeen luetellaan erilaisia rakennushankkeita ja mitä kaikkea uutta on otettu käyttöön. Kiinnostavaa luettavaa muuten, vaikken yleensä jaksa englanniksi olevia dokumentteja lueskellakaan. 

Minusta on ihan aiheellista yleisestikin muistuttaa kaupunkilaisia siitä, mihin verorahoja laitetaan sekä jo tuosta aiemmin mainitusta rangaistusten epäinhimillisyydestä (tai lähinnä niiden epäsuhteesta muista rikoksista annettuihin rangaistuksiin), jonka muutama oikeusoppinutkin on todennut.

Ketjun varsinaiseen asiaan en osaa suuremmin sanoa, hyvältä tuo vaikuttaa tuo lisäpalahanke. Hieman hankalalta tuntuu että ratikassa on sisällä kahdet rappuset, mutta ehkä siihen tottuu.

----------


## Piirka

> Hieman hankalalta tuntuu että ratikassa on sisällä kahdet rappuset, mutta ehkä siihen tottuu.


Miksi nuo porrasaskelmat koettaisiin hankaliksi? Nykyiselläänkin on samankorkuiset askelmat joka ovella. Hankalia ne ovat kaikille, jotka eivät omaa ketteriä jalkoja. Lisäpala tarjoaa oivan tarjonnan ei-ketterille jaloille, kunhan projekti toteutuu.

Ei kenenkään tarvitse ravata vaunussa edestakaisin ja takasedeisin kokoaikaa. Tarvetta siirtyä pois esim. takaosasta saattaa syntyä silloin, kun puistokemisti(t) valtaa(vat) takaosan ja hajurakoa on pakko saada aikaiseksi. Tai kun kuolemanpartio (matkalipuntarkastajaryhmä) iskee ja vieruskaveri söi matkalipun  :Wink:  

Piirka

----------


## Hape

Todelakin, mitä hankalaa olisi vaunun sisällä olevissa portaissa?
Olen nähnyt Amsterdamissa vastaavanlaisia vaunuja. Liikuntarajoitteiset jäivät matalaan osaan. Lapset nauttivat väliosan rapuista ja rappujen yläpään luona olevista penkeistä.

----------


## viima

Voi olla, että enemmän on kyse mielikuvanomaisesta hankaluudesta kuin käytännön ongelmista. VR:n Sm4-junissa olevat rappuset eivät ole tainneet suuremmin hankaluuksia aiheuttaa. 
Paitsi junan jarruttaessa on ikävää seistä rapuissa. Samaa ajattelin noissa ratikan askelmissakin. Vaunun jarruttaessa rivakasti ei ole mukavaa seistä askelmilla. 

Totta on kyllä, ettei rapuissa ravaamiselle ole yleensä suurta tarvetta. Puistokemistien pakenemisen ohella ehkä silloin, jos on noussut sisään etuovesta.

----------


## Piirka

Ylipäätään, kun seisomapaikalla matkustetaan jarrutuksen "yllättäessä" on siinä täysi työ pitää itsensä pystyssä, ihan tavallisella käytäväpaikalla. Junaa/metroa harvemmin jarrutetaan kybällä, kun taas linja-autoa ja bussia sitäkin useammin. Helsingin metro on tosin rakennettu "jäykällä geometrialla" ettei äkkijarrutuksia tule kuin noin kerran kuussa, sattuneista syistä. Tukholmassa vanhat metrovaunut kulkee ajoittain hyvin nykien, joka aiheuttaa tasapainoaistin ylikuumenemista   :Wink:  

Piirka

----------


## Jusa

Onkohan sitä jo mietitty missä nuo jatkopalat tehdään. Lähetetäänköhän koko runko Otamäkeen vai olisiko kokoonpano Vallilan verstaalla. 
Mistähän telit saadaan.
Kuinka suuri työ on irroittaa nykyiset puoliskot toisistaan.

Ehkäpä ennenaikaisia kysymyksiä.
Sitten voi alkaa arvailemaan , mikä numero ensiksi.

----------


## JE

Eiköhän välipalan valmistajasta tule tarjouskilpailu. Göteborg ainakin kuljetti vaununsa Mittenwaldeen Saksaan välipalan asennusta varten. Tosin meidän tapauksessamme ei ole ollenkaan varmaa, että juuri Mittenwalder Gerätebau saisi urakan itselleen.

Lisäteleistä ei toistaiseksi ole tietoa, mutta Nr-kelpoisten telien saatavuuden perusteella en pitäisi täysin mahdottomana sitäkään, että uudet telit rakennetaan. Puoliskojen irrotus tuskin on iso homma, vaunuthan alun alkaenkin toimitettiin Helsinkiin puoliskot irrallaan.

Siitäkään en tiedä, minkä vaunun HKL on valinnut ensimmäiseksi muutettavaksi. Oma veikkaukseni on vaunu 107.

----------


## Piirka

Ilmeisesti sitäkään ei ole määritelty mistä materiaalista välipalan kori valmistetaan? Tehdäänkö ne lasikuituhötöntöttööstä, jolloin saadaan leluja vai metallista, jolloin saadaan oikeita ratikoita   :Very Happy:  

Piirka

----------


## rvk1249

Ainakin yhteen NrII:seen (en muista numeroa) on jo tehty tarvittavat muutokset, jotka tarvitaan, että vaunu kestää ja jaksaa liikkua. Välipalan liittäminen nivelvaunuun on "nopeaa" eli ei siinä päivää paria enempää *pitäisi* vaunu olla poissa liikenteestä...

----------


## Piirka

> Euroopassa on muutamassa kaupungissa toteutettu matalalattiaisten vaunujen hinku ostamalla - ei uusia moottorivaunuja, eikä jälkiasennettuja välipaloja - vaan hankkimalla perävaunuja.


Tsekinmaassa Brnon liikennelaitoksella on käytössään laaja kirjo erilaisia Tatran valmistamia ratikoita. Sivun vaunukuvat ovat piirrettyjä ja tekstitys ikävä kyllä vain tsekiksi. "Rekonstrukce vozu":n ymmärtää modernisoiduksi vaunuksi. Painamalla linkkiä "Evidence" pääsee kunkin vaunusarjan kuvasivustolle.

Meidän NrI/NrII:iamme vastaavaa K2:a löytyy sieltä vinopino, vanhimmat yksilöt vuodelta 1967. Mielenkiintoinen on kuitenkin matalalla välipalalla varustettu K2. Näitä K3R-N-vaunuja on liikenteessä kaksi, muutostyö tehty 2004-05. Linkin takaa löytyy vaunun 1751 sisä- ja ulkokuvia.

8-akselisia Tatroja (KT8) on vajaat 40. 7 vaunua on alunperin varustettu matalala välipalalla, toimitettu 1998-2000. Ovatkohan nämä edes raitiovaunuja, kun ovat kaksisuuntavaunuja?   :Wink:   Makupaloja vaunusta 1733 sarjasta KT8D5N. 8 vaunusta on korkealattiainen välipala korvattu matalalattiasella. Tämä sarja KT8D5R.N2 (muutostyö v. 2003) poikkeaa edellisestä sarjasta mm virrottimen, ovien ja välipalan ikkunoiden suhteen. Kuvia vaunusta  mainosvärityksessä (myös talvimaisemissa) sisäkuvineen.

Osittain matalalattiaisa vaunuja on sarja RT6N1, jonka Tatra kehitti 90-luvun alkupuolella. Brnossa näitä on neljä vuodelta 1997. Toista sarjaa 
"Anitra" on 15 (valm. 2003-2005). (Sisä)kuvia vaunusta 1819

Sokerina pohjalla Brnosta löytyy vielä kaksi matalalattiaperävaunua. Nämä on rakennettu v. 2004 ja ilmeisesti ainaki ovet näyttää otetun jostain vanhasta T3 (tms.) -moottorivaunusta. Kuvia vaunusta 1301, ei hullumman näköinen  :Very Happy:  Vaunun 1301 sisäkuvassa näkee ikkunasta ulo katsottaessa museovaunun.

Piirka

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Olen jo aiemminkin puhunut matalien perävaunujen puolesta täällä, lisäpalassa ei ole mitään pahaa, mutta käsittääkseni suurempi matkustajakapasiteetti saavutettaisiiin juuri matalin perävaunuin. Minulla ei ole kuvia tähännyt liittää, mutta Saksassa ainakin Rostock ja Leipzig ovat käyttäneet tällaisia vaunuja, tietoni olen hankkinut Strassenbahn magazinista.

----------


## Compact

> Kuvia tällaisista vekottimista:
> http://vaunut.org/kuvind?pvm=11.10.2005&kuvaaja=515


Itse itseäni lainaten, vai kuinka se menikään  :Shocked:

----------


## JE

Perävaunujen kanssa on kolme ongelmaa, jotka kaikki on käsittääkseni jo mainittu täällä: ei lipunmyyntimahdollisuutta ilman rahastajaa (pian ei enää ajankohtainen, siirryttäessä automaattilipunmyyntiin)ilkivalta henkilökunnan puutteesta johtuenheikentää raitiojunan kiihtyvyysominaisuuksia ja siten hidastaa keskinopeuttaPerävaunut eivät missään tapauksessa enää nykypäivänä ole kovin tyypillinen ratkaisu Euroopassa, ja monet kaupungit suunnittelevat niistä luopumista. Mutta, kuten kuvista näkyy, muutamia poikkeuksiakin on.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> 3. heikentää raitiojunan kiihtyvyysominaisuuksia ja siten hidastaa keskinopeutta


Esiintyykö  tämä ongelma myös jos kytkee yhteen kaksi moottorivaunua? 

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

Luonnollisestikaan ei esiinny. Multippeliajo on huomattavasti perävaunujen käyttöä suositumpaa ainakin Keski-Euroopassa. Jos Helsingissä usean vaunun junia joskus vielä ajetaan, todennäköisesti niissä siksi olisikin vain moottorivaunuja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Luonnollisestikaan ei esiinny. Multippeliajo on huomattavasti perävaunujen käyttöä suositumpaa ainakin Keski-Euroopassa. Jos Helsingissä usean vaunun junia joskus vielä ajetaan, todennäköisesti niissä siksi olisikin vain moottorivaunuja.


Toivottavasti et ottanut nokkiisi "tyhmää" kysymystäni koska mun pitäisi *ehdottomasti* käydä optikolla!

Erehdyin meinaan lukea mitä edellisessä vastaustauksessasi kirjoitit  "_kiihtyvyysominaisuuksia_" tarkoittamaan "_kääntymisominaisuuksia_".


t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ymmärtääkseni tulkitset Anteroa väärin. Hän siis ironisesti kritisoi sitä, että ratikat saadaan näyttämään kannattamattomilta vaatimalla niille suuremmasta kapasiteetista huolimatta aina sama vuoroväli kuin busseille, vaikka vähempikin riittäisi.


Ymmärsin, että ei Antero vaan nimenomaan HKL mitoittaa niin, ja minä nimenomaan pidän raitiovaunuja ahtaina, koska niihin lasketaan mahtuvan reilusti enemmän väkeä seisomaan kuin bussissa, vaikka jokainen tietää että matkustaminen seisten on tuskaa. Varsinkin koska kadulla kulkeva raitiovaunu ei kulje juuri tasaisemmin kuin bussi.




> Sinusta 6,5 metriä lisää pituutta, josta ehkä puolta metriä vastaava osa hukataan portaisiin käytävän kohdalla, ei siis ole merkitsevää? Tuolla logiikalla 18 metrin nivelbussi vetää yhtä paljon matkustajia kuin 12 metrin lyhyt kaksiakselinen (useimmat ovat pidempiä). Istumapaikkojen määrä vastaa osapuilleen tavallisen ja nivelbussin eroa, mutta seisomatilaa tulee lisäksi aika paljon lisää. Jos vaihtoehtoisesti halutaan panostaa istumapaikkoihin, takimmainen aitio vaidaan korvata penkeillä tai lisätä siihen klaffipenkit.


Sisältyykö tuohon 6.5 metriin myös nivelet ja ylikulkusillat. Nivelbussissa on takana vain kapea poistumisovi ja nivel+ylikulkusilta vain takaoisan etupäässä. Nivelbussin takaosassa ei istuta sentään klaffi-istuimilla vaan oikeilla istuimilla. Toinen juttu on, että kyyti on nivelbussin takaosassa kaikkein epätasaisinta jos eri kulkuneuvoja vertailee, onneksi niitä ei enää oaljon harrasteta meillä. 

Minun mielestäni lisäpalojen rakentaminen vanhoihin nivelvaunuihin, jos sillä saa vain 11 istumapaikkaa lisää, ja niistäkin osa klaffi-istuimilla, on aikamoinen hukkainvestointi. Seisomapaikkojen lisäämistä pidän lähinnä kosmetiikkana. Ainoa merkittävä parannus ovat lastenvanupaikkat. Ennemmin pitäisi ostaa uusia, luotettavia matalalattiavaunuja lisää ja pidentää vanhoja nivelvaunuja kytkemällä 2 yhteen, niin saadaan vuoroille enemmän kapasiteettia. Kannattaisi myös ostaa lisää "Luddeja" ja "Manneja" Saksasta, jos niitä on myytävänä ja ne toimivat sellaisenaan. 

t. Rainer'

MODEDIT/kuukanko: Viesti on siirretty suurikapasiteettisia raitiovaunuja käsittelevästä viestiketjusta

----------


## late-

> Sisältyykö tuohon 6.5 metriin myös nivelet ja ylikulkusillat. Nivelbussissa on takana vain kapea poistumisovi ja nivel+ylikulkusilta vain takaoisan etupäässä.


Nivevaunuissa on jo yksi nivel mikäli asia on sinulta jäänyt huomaamatta. Tästä johtuen 6,5 metriä lisää pituutta sisältää yhden nivelen lisää eli yhden "ylikulkusillan". Siis täsmälleen yhtä monta kuin bussiin tulee lisää, kun siitä tehdään 6 metriä pidempi nivelbussi. "Kapean poistumisoven" osalta lienee syytä virkistää muistia. Tosin samalla poistuu takimmainen yksilehtinen ovi, joten käytännössä ovea kieltämättä tulee vain vähän lisää.

Nivelbussiin ei pidennettäessä voida lisätä istumapaikkoja muualle. Raitiovaunuun voidaan haluttaessa lisätä uusien lastenvaunupaikkojen myötä 4 paikkaa toiseksi takimmaisen oven kohdalle. Syntyvistä uusista paikoista taas 8 on kiinteitä ja koko ajan käytössä, jolloin lisäystä saadaan 12 kappaletta + klaffit.

Ensimmäinen välipala saadaan luultavasti käyttöön reilun vuoden päästä. Uusien vaunujen hankinnassa pelkkä kilpailutusvaihe vie parisen vuotta ja tilauksesta menee yleensä toiset pari vuotta ennen kuin vaunuja voidaan saada matkustajakäyttöön. Puhutaan siis eri aikataulusta.

----------


## Piirka

> Nivelbussiin ei pidennettäessä voida lisätä istumapaikkoja muualle. Raitiovaunuun voidaan haluttaessa lisätä uusien lastenvaunupaikkojen myötä 4 paikkaa toiseksi takimmaisen oven kohdalle.


Miten niin 4 istuinta? Ovettomalla puolella istuimet ovat yksinistuttavat, kun ovipuolella ne taas ovat pari-istuimia. Ei sille nykyiselle seisomapaikka-alueelle mahdu kuin kaksi yksinistuttavaa istuinta (tai kolme poikittain, eli istujien vasen kylki kulkusuuntaan).

Piirka

----------


## Jusa

> tai kolme poikittain, eli istujien vasen kylki kulkusuuntaan


Samantien voisi laittaa jopa neljän penkin sohvan, turha siinä on pitää sitä yksittäistä penkkiä nivelosan seinämää vasten, mihinkä ei tahdo jalatkaan mahtua väliin.

Muistuu mieleen; vielä 50-luvulla vanhoissa avoperäisissä ASEAn perävaunuissa ei ollutkaan muita penkkejä kuin kummallakin puolella pitkä puulaveri.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Samantien voisi laittaa jopa neljän penkin sohvan, turha siinä on pitää sitä yksittäistä penkkiä nivelosan seinämää vasten, mihinkä ei tahdo jalatkaan mahtua väliin.


Kannatan ajatusta. 

Muistikuvani nivelbusseista ovat vähän vaihtelevat. Siitä on vuosia kun viimeksi sellaisella olen mennyt, sen enimmäkseen muistan että takaosassa kyyti oli aikamoista rytkytystä. HKL:n ja STA:n nivelbusseissa taisi olla hieman erilainen sisustus takaosassa. Jommassakummassa oli seinää pitkin 3-4 istuinta kuten sohvassa, toisessa istuttiin toisen takapyörän kohdalla selkä menosuuntaan. Molemmat ratkaisut oli siinä mielessä surkeat, koska kyyti oli takaosassa niin huojuvaa, niin kukaan ei halunnut vapaaehtoisesti mennä kärsimään matkapahoinvoinnista väärin päin käännettyihin istuimiin.

Ratikassa lisäpalat eivät huoju niin pahasti kuin busseissa, joten siinä on paremmat mahdollisuudet järjestää osa istuimista vaunun kyljen suuntaisiksi tai takaperin. 

Mitä vaunun kapasiteetinlisäykseen tulee, niin kuinka paljon kalliimmaksi tulisi lisätä 6.5 m lisäpalan sijaan vaikka 10 m pitkän palan? 

t. Rainer

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Nyt päästii asiaan josta olen jo aiemmin halunnut kysyä: miksi lisätään niin lyhyt pala näihin vaunuihin? Eikö tosiaan olisi parempi laittaa samantien tuntuvasti pituutta ja matkustajatilaa lisää? Ja mitä taas tulee näihin kilpailutusjuttuihin yms., niin onko pakko antaa byrokratian jyllätä niin kauan? Ja onko välttämätöntä ostaa taas joku ihan uusi ja loppuuntestaamaton vaunusarja, eikö kelpaisi meidänkin kaduille joku muualla hyväksi havaittu?Miksi ylipäänsä täytyy äänestyttää ratikkahankinnat valtuustoissa, olkoonkin, että HKL on vielä kunnallinen liikelaitos. Suurin osa valtuutetuista joutuu kuitenkin käyttämään pelkkää mutu-pohjaa valintaa tehdessään.
Nivelbussien rytkytys taas on mielestäni paljon letkeämpää ja pehmeämpää kuin telibussin, tästähän on väitelty omassa ketjussaan.

----------


## Piirka

> miksi lisätään niin lyhyt pala näihin vaunuihin? Eikö tosiaan olisi parempi laittaa samantien tuntuvasti pituutta ja matkustajatilaa lisää?


Olisikohan Helsingin raitiotieverkoston tiukoilla kaarteilla asian kanssa jotain tekemistä? Tietääkseni Krunikasta löytyy pienin kaarresäde, 13 m. Jos rataverkolla olisi "jäykkä raidegeometria", niin silloin voitaisiin ajaa yli 20 metriä pitkillä telivaunuilla, jäisi turha nivel pois.




> Ja mitä taas tulee näihin kilpailutusjuttuihin yms., niin onko pakko antaa byrokratian jyllätä niin kauan?


Ei se byrokratia vähenisi kuin nimellisesti mikäli valtuuston päätös jätettäisiin välistä pois. Eikä edes lautakuntatasolla välttämättä osata valita kuin mutupohjalta, koska varsinaisen esityksen on joku virkamies tai ryhmä virkamiehiä tehnyt. Jos haluamme välttää "turhaa" byrokratiaa, niin kaiken maailman lautakunnat sun muut valtuustot voitaisiin lakkauttaa ja kaikista hankinnoista päättäisi alimman tason virkamiehet   :Twisted Evil:  Ja kuinkas kävisikään kustannustasolle? Herääkin kysymys, että paljonko HKL maksoikaan aikoinaan nivel-Valmeteistaan kotimaisuuslisää? Paljonko olisi säästynyt, mikäli Brysselistä tuotu kilpailudirektiivi olisi ollut käytössä jo 70-luvulla ja oltaisiin hankittu nivelvaunut esim. Düwagilta?

Piirka

----------


## JE

Jos Valmetin nivelvaunut olisi hankittu ulkomailta, niissä ei olisi ollut Strömbergin tyristorisäätöä, ja HKL:n sähkölasku olisi ollut suurempi viimeiset 32 vuotta.

Ongelma Variotram-vaunun kanssa ei ole sen kokeilemattomuus. Melko samantyyppisiä Vario-vaunuja hankkivat nimittäin myös Chemnitz ja Sydney. Erona näihin kaupunkeihin on tosin se, että meillä edellytetään vähän toisenlaisia talviominaisuuksia. Ja jälleen kerran on mainittava raideleveys, vaunulta vaadittava 2,3 m leveys ja verkoston mäkisyys ja kaarteisuus rajoittavina tekijöinä. En usko, että kovinkaan moni vaunutyyppi olisi tänne sopinut ilman modifikaatioita. Siitä en sitten lähde kiistelemään, olisiko esim. Ansaldon tai Alstomin silloin saatavilla ollut vaunutyyppi ollut paremmin muokattavissa tänne kuin Vario.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olisikohan Helsingin raitiotieverkoston tiukoilla kaarteilla asian kanssa jotain tekemistä? Tietääkseni Krunikasta löytyy pienin kaarresäde, 13 m. Jos rataverkolla olisi "jäykkä raidegeometria", niin silloin voitaisiin ajaa yli 20 metriä pitkillä telivaunuilla, jäisi turha nivel pois


Voisi asettaa kysymyksen myös toisinpäin: Onko Helsingin raitioteillä  pakko olla Euroopan jyrkimmät kaarteet? Eli voisiko ne muutama ongelmakohtaa raitaverkossa poistaa siirtämällä rata kulkemaan muita katuja pitkin. Jos Krunikan raitiotielinjalla on historiallista arvoa, niin sillä pitäisi siinä tapauksessa liikennöidä historiallisilla 2-akselisilla vaunuilla, joita varten rata lienee rakennettu alunperin. 




> Ongelma Variotram-vaunun kanssa ei ole sen kokeilemattomuus. Melko samantyyppisiä Vario-vaunuja hankkivat nimittäin myös Chemnitz ja Sydney. Erona näihin kaupunkeihin on tosin se, että meillä edellytetään vähän toisenlaisia talviominaisuuksia. Ja jälleen kerran on mainittava raideleveys, vaunulta vaadittava 2,3 m leveys ja verkoston mäkisyys ja kaarteisuus rajoittavina tekijöinä.


Joskus aiemmin olen kysynyt tämän foorumin asiantuntijoilta, vaikuttavatko meidän talviolomme jotenkin siihen voisiko Helsingin raitiovaunuilla ajaa keski-Euroopan tyyyliin nopeita, vähintään metron nopeudella ajavia vuoroja pitkiä matkoja lähiöihin asti. Olen saanut sellaisia vastauksia että ei vaikuta, ja että raideleveyttäkään ei tarvitse muuttaa, vaan se voi olla olla 1 metri, ja että vaunu voi hyvinkin olla matalalattiainen 2,3 m leveä moninivelvaunu. 

En epäile ollenkaan että perinteisellä raskaalla kapearaiteisella junakalustolla ajetaan pikajunia Afrikassa ja Sveitsissä 100 km/h, eikä lumikaan haittaa jos auraus on suoritettu asianmukaisesti. Sanoisin kuitenkin että raitiovaunu on eri juttu, se on kevyempi vehje, kiskotus kevyempää,  ja liikennöintitapa ja rytmi sellainen että aura ei ole aina ennättänyt kovassa pyryssä auraamaan joka vaunun edestä pöpperöt pois, joten vaunun rakennetta on muutettava varsin paljon keski-eurooppalaiseta vakiokalustosta, jos esim 80 km/h sallittu nopeus, ja helsinkiläisvaunujen suurimmat ulkomitat ja verkon pienimmät kaarresäteet, talvikelpoisuus ja muut halutut ominaisuudet halutaan säilyttää. 

Yhtälöstä tulee siis vaikeammaksi ratkaista, mitä vähemmän halutaan itse rataan panostaa. Mutta onhan ihminen käynyt kuussa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

> Joskus aiemmin olen kysynyt tämän foorumin asiantuntijoilta, vaikuttavatko meidän talviolomme jotenkin siihen voisiko Helsingin raitiovaunuilla ajaa keski-Euroopan tyyyliin nopeita, vähintään metron nopeudella ajavia vuoroja pitkiä matkoja lähiöihin asti. Olen saanut sellaisia vastauksia että ei vaikuta, ja että raideleveyttäkään ei tarvitse muuttaa, vaan se voi olla olla 1 metri, ja että vaunu voi hyvinkin olla matalalattiainen 2,3 m leveä moninivelvaunu.


Näinhän se on. Ongelmat syntyvät vasta sitten, kun vaunulle asetetaan monia merkittäviä vaatimuksia samanaikaisesti. Vastaukseni viittasi lähinnä siihen, että Vario-vaunukin oli koeteltu, muttei meidän oloissamme. Sama pätee useisiin muihin vaunutyyppeihin. Tämä ei silti tarkoita tietenkään, etteikö tänne sopivaa kalustoa voisi hankkia. Äskettäin Innsbruck osti Flexity Outlook -vaunuja omalle, paikoin vaativallekin verkostolleen. Jos vastaavia vaunuja olisi ollut tarjolla 1990-luvun loppupuolella, Vario-ongelmalta olisi täälläkin todennäköisesti vältytty.

----------


## Antero Alku

Rainerin kommentit raitiotien ja rautatien talven siedosta ovat oikein. Ratikan urakisko on toisenlainen ongelma kuin avorata. Lisäksi vielä - jälleen kerran - henkilöauto on ylimääräinen riesa katuradalla.

Silti on hyvä muistaa suhteellisuus. Jos on talvessa vaikeutensa urakiskolle, vielä suuremmat vaikeudet talvella on kumipyöräkulkuneuvoille. Ja vaikeudet esiintyvät samaan aikaan. Venäjällä, jossa talvet ovat vähän toista kuin meillä, raitiotiet ovat ainoa toimiva kulkumuoto kovimmissa oloissa.

Varion ongelmista muistuttaisin siitä, että Helsingissä ei käytetä siirtymäkaarteita, vaan kaarteet alkavat välittömästi jyrkkenevällä kaarresäteellä. Tästä aiheutuu sivusuntainen isku, joka Varion rakenteelle on hankala asia.

Parhaiten Helsingin radasta selviäisi Eurotramin tapaan rakennettu vaunu, jossa telit ovat nivelen kohdalla, ei nivelten välissä kuten Variossa. Eurotram on kuitenkin kallis vaunu, mutta alan olla sitä mielä, että se saattaa olla käyttöiältään pitkäikäisempi ja vähemmän huoltoa kaipaava (ei tarvi sorvata pyöriä 10.000 km:n välein), joten Eurotram tulisi silti lopulta halvemmaksi kuin nämä 2-akseliset vaunut.

Antero

----------


## JE

> Parhaiten Helsingin radasta selviäisi Eurotramin tapaan rakennettu vaunu, jossa telit ovat nivelen kohdalla, ei nivelten välissä kuten Variossa. Eurotram on kuitenkin kallis vaunu, mutta alan olla sitä mielä, että se saattaa olla käyttöiältään pitkäikäisempi ja vähemmän huoltoa kaipaava (ei tarvi sorvata pyöriä 10.000 km:n välein), joten Eurotram tulisi silti lopulta halvemmaksi kuin nämä 2-akseliset vaunut.


Perustelu kuullostaa hyvin järkevältä. Uskon edelleen, että 2-akselisiin moduleihinkin perustuva vaunu saataisiin Helsinki-kelpoiseksi joissakin tapauksissa. Mutta ehkä tosiaan toisenlainen konstruktio on luotettavampi. Pakko sanoa, että mitä enemmän asiaa ajattelen, sitä kateellisemmaksi tulen Norrköpingin väelle, jotka saavat nauttia kääntyvistä teleistä uudishankintansa kanssa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pakko sanoa, että mitä enemmän asiaa ajattelen, sitä kateellisemmaksi tulen Norrköpingin väelle, jotka saavat nauttia kääntyvistä teleistä uudishankintansa kanssa.


Samaa mieltä. Teli on aika lailla fiksu ratkaisu, sillä se puolittaa kaiken raiteesta vaunuun aiheutuvan kuorman.

Düsseldorfissa onkin hauskoja Combinoita, siellä kun on ymmärretty telin etu, vaikka onkin ostettu 2-akselinen moduulivaunu. Düsseldorfin Combinon päätyosana onkin tavallisen Combinon välipala, jota on jatkettu ohjaamolla ja sen alle sijoitetulla pienellä telillä. Vaunu ottaa kaarteen rauhallisesti, eikä etummainen osa hae eli heilu jatkuvasti sivusuunnassa. On kokeiltu.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

HKL-Raitioliikenne on nyt avannut oman sivun aiheeseen liittyen:
http://www.hel2.fi/HKL/ratikka/su/kalusto_valipala.html

Siellä on piirros, jossa välipalassa on 10 kiinteää istuinta ja lisäksi 3 klaffia.

----------


## 339-DF

Maketissakin on nuo 10 tuolia. Mielestäni parempi kuin 8.

Tiemmä sinne mahtuu kolmetkin lastenvaunut, vaikka sivu puhuu kaksista. Olisiko sitten virallinen luku vain tuo kaksi. Seisojiakin mahtuu 40 tuon 20 sijaan, vaikka ahdasta tulikin koetäytössä.

Kokonaisuutena projekti vaikuttaa mielestäni järkevältä ja hyvin pohditulta ja mietityltä. Vaihe vaiheelta tapahtuva varovainen eteneminen myös toivon mukaan tappaa lastentaudit tehokkaasti. Syksyllä 2006 pitäisi sitten päästä ajelemaan linjalla tuollaisella tilaihmeellä...

----------


## Jusa

Voisikohan näillä lippalisäyksillä arvuutella, mitkä vaunut muuttuvat ensimmäisinä NVII vaunuiksi !

"Vaunuihin 72 ja 109 on asennettu vastaava ilmastointilippa kuin vaunuun 95 jo aiemmin. 
Lippavaunuja on nyt siis kolme, eikä määrä lähitulevaisuudessa nousse."

----------


## Eki

> HKL-Raitioliikenne on nyt avannut oman sivun aiheeseen liittyen:
> 
> http://www.hel2.fi/HKL/ratikka/su/kalusto_valipala.html
> 
> Siellä on piirros, jossa välipalassa on 10 kiinteää istuinta ja lisäksi 3 klaffia.


Huomattavasti vähemmän itsetehdyn näköinen, kuin vaikkapa Tallinnan Tatraniveliin ympätyt, väkisintehdyn näköiset matalat väliosat. Toki pienempikin. Hyvä!   :Very Happy:  

Onko tiedossa, kuka nuo väliosat tekee?

----------


## 339-DF

Joukkoliikennelautakunta päätti tänään kokouksessaan esittää kaupunginhallitukselle, että se "hyväksyisi hankesuunnitelman nivelraitiovaunujen varustamiseksi matalalattiaisella välipalalla.  Hankesuunnitelma koskee 1980-luvulla rakennettujen 42 raitiovaunun varustamista matalalattiaisella välipalalla, jolla helpotetaan ovissa kulkua ja lisätään vaunujen kapasiteettia.  Vaunuilla on teknistaloudellista käyttöikää  jäljellä vielä 20-25 vuotta.", näin Jlk.

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko tiedossa, kuka nuo väliosat tekee?


Välipalojen toimittaja kilpailutetaan erikseen, sen verran tosin HKL-Raitioliikenne on kertonut että heidän mielestään Suomesta ei löydy asiantuntevaa valmistajaa niille.

----------


## 339-DF

Nyt en enää muista mistä kuulin, mutta jotenkin olen sellaisessa käsityksessä, että toimittajia on useita, ja vaunut kasattaisiin eri toimittajien osista Vallilassa. Muistaako joku paremmin?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nyt en enää muista mistä kuulin, mutta jotenkin olen sellaisessa käsityksessä, että toimittajia on useita, ja vaunut kasattaisiin eri toimittajien osista Vallilassa. Muistaako joku paremmin?


Kuten Kuukanko totesi, hankinta kilpailutetaan. Epäilemättä on harkittu, keneltä tarjouksia pyydetään, mutta vielä ei voi olla tiedossa, toimittajaa tai toimittajia.

339-DF on varmasti oikeassa siinä, että toimittajia tulee olemaan useita. Voin hyvin arvata, että telit ja nivelet tulevat yhdestä paikasta ja runko-osa toisesta - vähintään. Vaunujen kokoaminen Vallilassa ei ole yllätys. Mitäpä järkeä on viedä pidennettävää vaunua minnekään. Vallilassa hallitaan hyvin saranoiden purku ja kasaus.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

NVII on korjattu HKL:n sivulla muotoon NRVII. Olisikohan NrV II vielä lähempänä oikeaa?

Ajattelin alunperin, että päivittäjä on luullut, että NivelRaitiovaunu eli Nr onkin NivelVaunu eli NV mutta ilmeisesti tämä onkin sitten oikeasti NivelRaitiovaunuVälipalalla.

----------


## Jusa

Nuo lyhenteet ovat tietenkin HKL asia !
Kuitenkin roomalaiset numerot voivat puhekielessä vaikuttaa asiaan.

NRI, onko Nivelratikka I vai yksi
NRII, Nivelratikka II vai kaksi
NRVII, Nivelratikkavälipalalla II vai seiska

NRIII, Nivelratkka kolmella palalla
NRIIV, Nivelratikka II välipalalla vai "kolme"

NRII+V, Nivelratikka II + välipala, vai kaksi + viisi

Siinä miettimistä

Oikeammin tietysti kirjoitettaiin R ja V pienillä kirjaimilla.

jusa

----------


## JE

> NRI, onko Nivelratikka I vai yksi 
> NRII, Nivelratikka II vai kaksi 
> NRVII, Nivelratikkavälipalalla II vai seiska


NRVII- tai todennäköisesti oikeammin NrVII-tunnuksessa V viitannee todella välipalaan. On vaikea käsittää, miten välipalavaunuista saisi seitsemännen nivelvaunusarjan. :?  Tietysti jos oikein tahdotaan spekuloida, voisi ajatella että vuonna 1994 kaupungissa käytetty koevaunu olisi NrIII, Vario olisi NrIV, Ludde NrV ja Mannet NrVI-vaunuja.  :Shocked:   Mutta Nr-tunnukset ovat alkujaan valmistajalta (Valmet) lähtöisin, enkä ole koskaan nähnyt kaupungissa käytettävän mitään lyhenteisiin perustuvaa tyyppimerkintää vaikkapa Variosta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tiettävästi #80 on tämän ryhmän ensimmäinen yksilö. Koeajot lisä- eli välipalalla alkanevat kuluvan vuoden joulukuussa.

----------


## 339-DF

http://www.hel2.fi/hkl/ratikka/su/ka...valmistuu.html

----------


## 339-DF

Ensimmäinen välipala saapui Helsinkiin Finnlinesin Transeuropa-aluksella sunnuntaiaamuna 29.10.2006 klo 7. Saksan Travemündestä tämä ro-ro-matkustaja-alus oli lähtenyt liikkeelle jo perjantaina.

Välipala tuotiin Vallilan varikolle noin klo 8.30, ja aamupäivän aikana välipalaa käänneltiin ja sitä hinattiin Vallilan varikkoalueella, myös Hämeentiellä. Välipalan varustelu aloitetaan heti maanantaiaamuna. Ensimmäiset koeajot suoritetaan vielä tämän vuoden puolella, ja näillä näkymin myös SRS:n ajelu välipalavaunulla HKL 80 tehdään ennen vuodenvaihdetta. Linjalle vaunu tulee sitten ensi vuoden alussa.

Vaunulla 80 tullaan vielä tekemään koeajot 1-nivelisenä ennen kuin siihen liitetään välipala.

Kuvia tulee piakkoin SRS:n uutissivulle http://www.nettilinja.fi/~ahellman/news/uutiset.htm ja vielä vinkkinä kaikille foorumin lukijoille: liity nyt SRS:n jäseneksi niin pääset ajelemaan välipalalla reilusti ennen "tavallisia" matkustajia!

----------


## Jusa

> Voin hyvin arvata, että telit ja nivelet tulevat yhdestä paikasta ja runko-osa toisesta - vähintään.


Onkohan jo selvinnyt mistä tulevat telit ja nivelet.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Onkohan jo selvinnyt mistä tulevat telit ja nivelet.


Hübner tekee ainakin niveliä ja muita vastaavia settejä.

----------


## Jusa

Kun katsoo noita SRS uutissivun kuvia lisäpalasta, niin tulee sellainen tunne, että sivupellit eivät ole mitenkään kovin hyvin  hitsattuja. Mutta toivotaan kuitenkin että kuvat valehtelevat tällä kertaa. Kattokourussa ja kyljissä keltaisen ja vihreän saumakohdassa näyttäisi olevan jotain ylimääräistä. Mutta onko tämä kuitenkin prototyyppi.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mutta toivotaan kuitenkin että kuvat valehtelevat tällä kertaa.


Luulenpa, että kuvien pakkaus on nyt tehnyt vähän tepposia. Jpeg-kuvanpakkaus aiheuttaa juuri tämänkaltaisia oireita. Jos näiden kuvien haluaisi olevan sellaisia, että nopealla vilkaisulla ei pikselimössöä näkyisi, niiden pitäisi olla kooltaan kilotavuina noin tuplasti enemmän.

Yksi auttava asia on kuvan sumentaminen tai kohinan poisto ennen pakkausta. Kuvaan tarvittavien värien määrä tulisi olla mahdollisimman pieni. Näin etenkin kuvissa, joissa on väriliukumia tai räikeitä värejä.

----------


## 339-DF

Tuon vaunun, tai siis rungon, henk. koht. nähneenä uskallan väittää, että vika on kyllä kuvissa, jotka ovat nyt nettiresoluutioisia. Voin pyynnöstä lähettää parempilaatuiset kuvat suoraan, jos joku niitä haluaa. Kuvat ovat noin 1,5MB/kuva, joten niitä ei kannata laittaa nettiin sellaisenaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Vaunu 80 liikkui tänään ainakin Vallilan hallipihalla.

Pieni mainospätkä: SRS:n jäsenillä on mahdollisuus päästä matalalattiaväliosavaunun (HKL 80) kyytiin ennen linjaliikenteen alkua. SRS:n ajelu järjestetään loppuvuonna.

Kannattaa siis liittyä SRS:n jäseneksi ja samoin tein myös sähköpostirinkiin, niin pääsee nauttimaan tästä(kin) jäsenmaksuun sisältyvästä edusta!

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Vaunu 80 liikkui tänään ainakin Vallilan hallipihalla.
> 
> Pieni mainospätkä: SRS:n jäsenillä on mahdollisuus päästä matalalattiaväliosavaunun (HKL 80) kyytiin ennen linjaliikenteen alkua. SRS:n ajelu järjestetään loppuvuonna.
> 
> Kannattaa siis liittyä SRS:n jäseneksi ja samoin tein myös sähköpostirinkiin, niin pääsee nauttimaan tästä(kin) jäsenmaksuun sisältyvästä edusta!


Tervetuloa tosiaankin mukaan.
Ennen yhdistyksen ajelua vaunulla ajettaneen huomattavasti koeajoja. Jos osaa pitää silmänsä auki oikeassa paikassa oikeaan aikaan, voi nähdä hyvin mielenkiintoisen näyn.

----------


## Compact

Kuvia on HKL/RLY:n kotisivuilla kuvia hankkeen etenemisestä kohdassa. Lopussa esiintyy kokonainen kolmivaunuinen Snack-välipala!

----------


## vristo

> Kuvia on HKL/RLY:n kotisivuilla kuvia hankkeen etenemisestä kohdassa. Lopussa esiintyy kokonainen kolmivaunuinen Snack-välipala!


On kyllä julmetun komea helsinkiläinen raitiovaunu (*ottaa lakin päästä*)! Tuollaiset välipalat vain kaikkiin, siis NrI:siin myös. Kun nyt vaan toimisi odotusten mukaan.

----------


## ratikkakuski

Laitoin jo raitiovaunuhavaintoja palstalle;

http://jlf.fi/f17/1388-raitiovaunuha...ed=1#post18329

Mutta en malta olla mainitsematta tällä palstalla. HKL Nr-v 80 koeajossa Pohjolanaukiolla. Väliosa näyttää olevan ( metrin päästä katsottuna ja koputeltuna.. ) jykevää tekoa. Muotonsa ja linjojensa jotenkin sopii tyyliin. 

Hyvä hyvä suunittelijat!. 

Ensivaikutelma on positiivinen. Vielä kunhan saadaan ajokokemuksia, ja liikennekokemuksia niin nähdään miten jatkopala onnistuu.. Toivottavsti tulevaisuus on ruusuinen.

-Ratikkakuski

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tuollaiset välipalat vain kaikkiin, siis NrI:siin myös.


Itse asiassa minäkin olen salaa toivonut, että ykkössarjalaisetkin varustettaisiin samanlaisella väliosalla. Nyt on vain niin, että kakkosten saatua sellaiset ykkösten ikä alkaa lähennellä neljääkymmentä. Viitsitäänköhän sen ikäisiin enää niin isoa investointia tehdä? Toimiviin vaunuihin mielestäni kuitenkin kannattaisi panostaa.

----------


## vristo

> Itse asiassa minäkin olen salaa toivonut, että ykkössarjalaisetkin varustettaisiin samanlaisella väliosalla. Nyt on vain niin, että kakkosten saatua sellaiset ykkösten ikä alkaa lähennellä neljääkymmentä. Viitsitäänköhän sen ikäisiin enää niin isoa investointia tehdä? Toimiviin vaunuihin mielestäni kuitenkin kannattaisi panostaa.


Mikähän olisikaan sitten toimiva seuraaja ykkössarjalle, kun Variotkin ovat mitä ovat? Ehkäpä niistä saisi vaikkapa moottoroituja perävaunuja, jos muutamilla linjoilla siirryttäisiin multippeliajoon. 

Niin, luotettava seuraaja varmatoimisille "saranoille". Se lienee tuhannen taalan kysymys HKL-Raitioliikenneyksikössa. Monta ehdokasta lienee tyrkyllä.

----------


## 339-DF

HS uutisoi Käpylän-koeajosta. Ko. aviisi on kiinnittänyt koko projektiin kiitettävästi huomiota viime aikoina.

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135223360730

Mitä tulee Nr I:seen niin vaunusarja on teknisiltä ratkaisuiltaan käytännössä ikuinen, ja arvioisin, että se saattaa hyvinkin saada välipalat kunhan nyt II-sarja on ensin niillä varustettu.

----------


## otto s

Voisitteko sitten ilmoittaa (ne jotka tietävät) milloin tuo "lisäpala" on liikenteessä.Olisi kiva päästä kuvaamaan se,mutta ei taas ole kivaa tuntitolkulla seisoa Vallilan varikon edessä odottamassa ja miettimässä tuleeko se ulos vai ei?

----------


## Hape

Tänään (9.12) näin HKL 80'n lisäpaloineen puolenpäivän aikoihin ajettavan Kaivokadulla kohti Mannerheimintietä. Kilvissä luki koeajo.

----------


## killerpop

> Tänään (9.12) näin HKL 80'n lisäpaloineen puolenpäivän aikoihin ajettavan Kaivokadulla kohti Mannerheimintietä. Kilvissä luki koeajo.


Ihan pienimuotoiseksi koeajo ei jäänyt, sama vaunu tuli vastaan Hakaniemessä tunteja myöhemmin 15:10. Lienee saanut näkyvyyttä ihan kunnolla

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ihan pienimuotoiseksi koeajo ei jäänyt, sama vaunu tuli vastaan Hakaniemessä tunteja myöhemmin 15:10. Lienee saanut näkyvyyttä ihan kunnolla


Ja saa näkyvyyttä jatkossakin, kun sillä ajellaan 8 tunnin rupeamia ihan urakalla. Ei ehkä niinkään päivänvalossa, paitsi tällä kertaa kylläkin.

----------


## rvk1249

Nyt siinä on lisäjarruvalo, jotta sen erottaa takaata nivelvaunusta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Nyt siinä on lisäjarruvalo, jotta sen erottaa takaata nivelvaunusta.


Keskeisin motiivi lisäjarruvalon asentamiselle juuri tähän vaunuun on muuten varsin mielenkiintoinen: Yli 26 metriä pitkän vaunun tulee herättää juuri raitiovaununkuljettajien silmissä eri tavalla huomiota kuin tavallinen 20-metrinen Valmet-nivel. Takaa tulevan vaunun kuljettaja ei välttämättä muutoin osaisi päätellä, että jonossa edellä kulkeva vaunu ottaakin tilaa pysäkillä paljon enemmän kuin perinteinen kalusto. Lyhyelle pysäkille he eivät todennäköisesti molemmat mahtuisi. Taaemman vaunun kuljettaja osaa pitkän vaunun tiedostaessaan jättäytyä kokonaan pysäkkialueen ulkopuolelle odottamaan vuoroaan. Vain harva kuljettaja muistaa numeron mukaan, mikä vaunu on pidennetty ja mikä ei. Ja väitän, ettei moni muukaan siinä vaiheessa, kun väliosia on asennettu noin puoleen vaunuista ja loppuihin ei ole vielä ennätetty asentaa. Näin ollen väliosan liittämisen yhteydessä Nrv-vaunuihin tullee lisäjarruvalo.

----------


## otto s

Tuli tänään 21.28 Oopperan pysäkillä vastaan.Kyydissä oli ainoastaan kuljettaja ja sekin oli ilmeisesti menossa varikolle päin...

----------


## ratikkakuski

Kaiken kaikkiaan mukavan tuntuinen vaunu. Pääsin tutustumaan vaunuun sisältä päin. Väliosan verhoilusta puuttuu vielä muutamia paneeleita. Varmaankin ne lujuusmittaukset tms. Loppusuoralla..

Vaunun jarruissa on mielenkiintoinen yksityiskohta. Juoksutelin levyjarru ottaa ( kuulemma.. eihän tätä vielä pääse ajamaan,  eihän ;-) ) jarrupuolella pehmeästi kiinni, ja tasoittaa loppupysähdystä. Nivelvaunun perinteinen pysähtyminen; liukuu - liukuu -töks korvautuu tässä vaunussa nätiksi loppupysähdykseksi. Selvä parannus nykytilanteeseen verrattuna. 

Toivottavasti jarrutuksen "sähköaivot"  tekevät saman kuormattuna, vaihtelevalla pidolla ym. Aika näyttää..

----------


## Compact

SUOMEN RAITIOTIESEURA ry:n jäsenille järjestetään HKL-RLY:n ystävällisellä myötävaikutuksella lämpimäisajelu upouudella Jumbo-80:llä jo tulevana lauantaina 30.12.2006. Lähtö on VH:sta klo 11 tasan. Ajelutilaisuus on ensimmäinen, jolla vaunu ottaa kyydittäväkseen oikeita matkustavaisia. Koeajosta kiinnostuneet SRS:läiset tervetulleita ajelulle! Kuvauspaikkojakin järjestetään sopivissa kohteissa!

Vaunu 80 tulee linjaliikenteeseen vasta ensi vuonna -siis näe ja koe 80ACB-vaunu jo tänä vuonna!

----------


## Jusa

Hyvä nimi tuo Jumbo, onko ammattislangia?
Kelpaa hyvin kasankieleksi.

----------


## Compact

> Jumbo ammattislangia?


Eipä taida olla (ainakaan vielä), kunhan vain jotain keksin.

Jumboja on ollut ennenkin Suomen raiteilla: Kulosaaren ASEA-raitiovaunut sekä VR:n Tv1-höyryveturisarja.

----------


## otto s

Oli mukava reissu vaikka kestikin vain tunnin.Kuviakin tuli varmasti useita tuhansia ja ainakin 3 on jo netissä osoitteessa www.vaunut.org .

----------


## Compact

> Oli mukava reissu...


Pari kuvaa on täälläkin SRS-uutiset.

----------


## Antero Alku

Hanke edistyy hienosti. Ja tietenkin meille SRS:läisille haluttiin esittää uusinta uutta.  :Wink: 

Kuvalinkki

Rattoisaa uutta vuotta kaikille lisäpalahanketta seuraaville toivottaen,

Antero

PS: Luottakaa aina valokuvan todistusarvoon!

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> PS: Luottakaa aina valokuvan todistusarvoon!


Kuva todistaa näköjään enemmän kuin omat havainnot.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuva todistaa näköjään enemmän kuin omat havainnot.


Kyllä. Jos uuden vuoden juhlinnan jälkeen näkee välipalat kahtena, niin kuvan näyttämällä voi vakuuttaa, ettei ole ollut liiaksi päihtynyt. :Laughing:  

Antero

----------


## SD202

> Vain harva kuljettaja muistaa numeron mukaan, mikä vaunu on pidennetty ja mikä ei. Ja väitän, ettei moni muukaan siinä vaiheessa, kun väliosia on asennettu noin puoleen vaunuista ja loppuihin ei ole vielä ennätetty asentaa.


Yleensä joukkoliikenneharrastajat tietävätkin kalustosta paremmin kuin niitä työkseen käyttävät kuljettajat. Ainakin moni bussinkuljettaja pitää ajokkiaan vain työkaluna eikä haluakaan tietää siitä enempää kuin mitä on työn kannalta välttämätöntä tietää. Taitaa usealla raitiovaununkuljettajallakin olla sama asenne - moniko HKL:n raitiovaununkuljettaja esimerkiksi osaa mainita numerolta lipalliset NrII -vaunut?  :Wink:

----------


## rvk1249

> moniko HKL:n raitiovaununkuljettaja esimerkiksi osaa mainita numerolta lipalliset NrII -vaunut?


Minä, ja ehkä 5 % kuljettajista (72, 95 ja 109).

----------


## Rattivaunu

> ... moniko HKL:n raitiovaununkuljettaja esimerkiksi osaa mainita numerolta lipalliset NrII -vaunut?


Tätä palstaa luetaan myös liikennelaitoksella. Omalta osaltani haluan todelta, että kuljettajien ykköstehtävä ei ole opetella ulkoa niitä asioita, joita me alan harrastajat mietimme päivät ja yöt pitkät. Heidän ykköstehtävänään on ajaa niitä vaunuja ja palvella asiakkaita. He kyllä huomaavat hyvin pian kussakin vaunussa olevat heidän työhönsä oleellisesti liittyvät ominaisuudet. Itse numeroiden päähän pänttääminen ei useinkaan välttämättä ole keskeistä.

En tällä kirjoittelulla halua halventaa kenenkään meidän harrastusta tai harrastuksen suuntautumista. En myöskään halua asettaa alan ammattilaisia paremmuusjärjestykseen siltä pohjalta, kuka heistä osaa ulkoa mitkäkin numerotiedot. Opetellaan me harrastajat meitä kiinnostavat numerot ja tilastot, ja annetaan ammattilaisten tehdä työtänsä. Itse asiassa juuri näin asia on hoitunut tähänkin saakka, varotaan kuitenkin käyttämästä sanankäänteitä, jotka voitaisiin kuljettajien kannalta kokea "epäreiluina".

Kerron tämän asian vain mielipiteenäni. Jokainen jatkakoon keskustelua parhaaksi katsomallaan tavalla.

Lisäpalavaunu oli siis seurallamme (SRS) ajeluvaununa juuri ennen vuoden päättymistä (30.12.2006). Vaunu oli upea. Lisäpalan sisällä olevissa (niveliin johtavissa) portaissa oli askelmiin upotettu "yökerhovalot" (pieniä polttimoita paljon) ja etenkin näin pimeänä vuodenaikana sellaiset jouluvalot korostivat tunnelmaa entisestään. Monet pikku asiat yhdessä ratkaisevat kokonaisuuden. HKL-RL:ssä tämä on huomattu ja uskon tämän lisäpalakonseptin saavuttavan ansaitsemansa menestyksen.

----------


## SD202

> Tätä palstaa luetaan myös liikennelaitoksella. Omalta osaltani haluan todelta, että kuljettajien ykköstehtävä ei ole opetella ulkoa niitä asioita, joita me alan harrastajat mietimme päivät ja yöt pitkät. Heidän ykköstehtävänään on ajaa niitä vaunuja ja palvella asiakkaita. He kyllä huomaavat hyvin pian kussakin vaunussa olevat heidän työhönsä oleellisesti liittyvät ominaisuudet. Itse numeroiden päähän pänttääminen ei useinkaan välttämättä ole keskeistä.


Juuri tätä tarkoitinkin: kuljettajat osaavat asiat, mitkä ovat kulkuneuvon käyttämiseen liittyvää olennaista tietoa ja taitoa. Sen sijaan me harrastajat olemme ehkä enemmän kiinnostuneita kalustoon liittyvistä ulkoisista seikoista: esim. kulkuneuvon muoto, väri ja myös numerot mitä kalustoon on teipattu.

----------


## JMerlin

Kuvien perusteella on näyttänyt siltä, että matalan väliosan lattian korkeus ei olisi korotetun pysäkin tasalla, kuten Variotramissa. Kun valokuviin ei tunnetusti voi luottaa  :Wink:  niin mitäs sanotte te, jotka olette laitteen itse nähneet? Mielestäni lattian korkeuden olisi hyvä olla tarkalleen pysäkin tasalla, jos mahdollista. Vai olikos se niin, että siellä on se käännettävä ramppi juuri sen takia, että korkeuseroa jää?

----------


## Compact

> Mielestäni lattian korkeuden olisi hyvä olla tarkalleen pysäkin tasalla, jos mahdollista. Vai olikos se niin, että siellä on se käännettävä ramppi juuri sen takia, että korkeuseroa jää?


Viimeviikkoisella koeajolla 80:ssa ei vielä ollut invaramppia asennettuna. Koeajolla ei toisaalta pysähdytty kuvauspysähdyksiin korkeilla laitureilla.

Eiköhän matalan C-vaunun ovi avaudu samallalailla kuin Varioidenkin. Korkealla laiturilla melko passelisti ja matalalla sitten pitää hieman ponnistaa ylöspäin.

Invaramppi on tarkoitettu lähinnä vanhanaikaisille matalille laitureille sekä laiturittomille pysäkeille. Se on täysin mekaaninen laite, eli käyttö vaatii kuljettajan tai kanssamatkustajien avustusta.

----------


## Kukkahattutäti

> - moniko HKL:n raitiovaununkuljettaja esimerkiksi osaa mainita numerolta lipalliset NrII -vaunut?


Raitiovaunu on minulle vain työkalu, jonka toimivuuteen kiinnitän enemmän huomiota kuin esim. lippaan. Toistaiseksi lippavaunuja on vain kolme, joten vanhakin muistaa niiden numerot 72, 95 ja 109. Pidän itselläni kirjaa vaunujen niistä vioista, joista olen itse kirjoittanut vikalapun. Tässä tarkoituksessa jää mieleen joidenkin vaunujen numerot etenkin silloin, jos sama vikaa esiintyy useammin tai sitä ei saada kokonaan korjatuksi kerralla. Muuten en ole perehtynyt eri vaunujen ominaisuuksiin kovin tarkkaan.

----------


## Skurubisin

> Kuvalinkki


Eikös tossa olisi kannattanut tehdä keskiteli jotenkin madallettuna noiden matalaosien väliin? Olisi vähän hullua tehdä tommoista ylämäki-alamäki -rakennelmaa. Nå, koeajon jälkeen yleisvaikutelma oli, että vaunu oli mukava ja hyvin ajateltu/suunniteltu.

/Skurubisin

----------


## juhanahi

> Eikös tossa olisi kannattanut tehdä keskiteli jotenkin madallettuna noiden matalaosien väliin? Olisi vähän hullua tehdä tommoista ylämäki-alamäki -rakennelmaa.


Mutta eikös siitä väkisinkin tule tuollainen ylämäki-alamäki -rakennelma, jos korkealattiaiseen vaunuun tehdään matalalattiainen väliosa?  :Smile:

----------


## vristo

Joo ja eikö täysmatalista Varioista ole ihan tarpeeksi huonoja kokemuksia. Jollain täysin suoralla Stadtbahn-tyyppisellä radalla varmaan toimisivat jotenkuten: onhan niitä kuitenkin esim. Mannheimissa ja tilattuna Bochumiin. Seuraava uusi vaunusarja voisi olla tyyppia Bombardier Flexity Swift, kuten vaikkapa junat Tvärbanalla Tukholmassa tai K4000/4500/5000-tyypit Kölnissa.

Hienoa, etta välipala-80:nen toimii niin hyvin. Kohta alkaa matkustajaliikenne, toivottavasti myös silloinkin vastaanotto on yhtä positiivista.

----------


## allien777

Eikös siihen välipalan keskelle voisi laittaa matala nivel ilman teliä, niinkuin Variossa on?

----------


## Koala

> Eikös siihen välipalan keskelle voisi laittaa matala nivel ilman teliä, niinkuin Variossa on?


Oletkohan nyt käsittänyt jotain väärin? Siihen mitään niveliä tarvita?

----------


## vristo

> Oletkohan nyt käsittänyt jotain väärin? Siihen mitään niveliä tarvita?


Tähän Anteron lanseeraamaan varsin tyylikkäässeen versioon tarvitaan  :Wink: .

----------


## allien777

> Alunperin kirjoittanut allien777
> 
> 
> Eikös siihen välipalan keskelle voisi laittaa matala nivel ilman teliä, niinkuin Variossa on?
> 
> 
> Oletkohan nyt käsittänyt jotain väärin? Siihen mitään niveliä tarvita?


Selvennän vähän:




> Mitäs muuten ajattelisitte sellaisesta ideasta, että seuraavista välipaloista tehtäisiinkin pidempiä kuin tämä proto on? Tosin meillä taitaa maksimi teliväli olla nykyisen välipalan 6,5 m.


Tuohon Anteron viestiin liittyen, niin ajattelin että, jos se välipala voisi olla pidempi ilman viidettä teliä, jos siinä keskellä olisi pelkkä nivel. Olisiko se mahdollista? kun SRS sivuilta katselessa niin sain sellaisen ymmäryksen että Varion teliväli on yli 7 metriä.

----------


## vristo

Baselilaisessa Be 4/6-vaunussa ja sen matalassa välipalassa on mielestäni paljonkin yhtäläisyyksiä HKL:n Jumbo-80 kanssa. Ko. kuvan kaltainen yhdistelmä voisi toimia Helsingissäkin muutamilla linjoilla.

Myos teliperävaunuista (HKL 501-530) olisi saanut matalalattiaisia tähän malliin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olisiko se mahdollista? kun SRS sivuilta katselessa niin sain sellaisen ymmäryksen että Varion teliväli on yli 7 metriä.


Variossa on telien välissä 2 niveltä, siksi teliväli voi olla pidempi. Kahden nivelen ansiosta kori pysyy mutkassa sivusuunnassa kyllin lähellä raidetta.

Antero

----------


## Safka

> Baselilaisessa Be 4/6-vaunussa ja sen matalassa välipalassa on mielestäni paljonkin yhtäläisyyksiä HKL:n Jumbo-80 kanssa. Ko. kuvan kaltainen yhdistelmä voisi toimia Helsingissäkin muutamilla linjoilla.


(Välipalan ja 4:nnen telin vuoksi nykyisin Be 4/8.)
Kyllä: HKL:n 8-kymppinen on melkolailla kopio BLT:n alkaen 1987 käyttöönottamista vastaavista. Tällä haavaa tuollainen n. 47-metrinen yhdistelmä ei Helsinkiin sovi  jo 26,5-metrinen on monille pysäkeille turhan pitkä  mutta esim. Kruunuvuorenrantaan se olis aika metka matkustuskokemus ja kannatan spårayksikköjen suurentamista ensihätään tuolla lailla.

Äskeinen oli siis basellandilainen vaunu. Sanokaas viisaat, olisiko ollut/onko Helsingin vaunuilla mahdollisuuksia  tämänkaltaiseen pidennykseen? Kyseessä on Baselin kaupungin ratikkafirman alunperin 20-metrinen vaunu, jota on pidennetty 9 metrisellä palasella; taitaa tulla pyöräin väliksi lähemmäs 10 metriä.
(Tämä vaunu taas on muutoksien jälkeen edelleen Be 4/6)

 Tuolta löytyy Baselin Trammiclubin vaunukuvasto, jos kiinnostaa vertailut ym.

----------


## Koala

> Tähän Anteron lanseeraamaan varsin tyylikkäässeen versioon tarvitaan .


Juu, minun peilissäni se "jokujokaeijotaintajunnut" taas kerran oli  :Very Happy:

----------


## vristo

> Tuolta löytyy Baselin Trammiclubin vaunukuvasto, jos kiinnostaa vertailut ym.


Kiitos loistavasta sivustosta! Todella mielenkiintoista ja valaisevaa. Tuolla on kuvattuna noita erilaisia vaunuyhdistelmiä multippeliajossa ja perävaunujen kanssa. Siitä vaan mallia HKL!




> (Välipalan ja 4:nnen telin vuoksi nykyisin Be 4/8.)
> Kyllä: HKL:n 8-kymppinen on melkolailla kopio BLT:n alkaen 1987 käyttöönottamista vastaavista. Tällä haavaa tuollainen n. 47-metrinen yhdistelmä ei Helsinkiin sovi  jo 26,5-metrinen on monille pysäkeille turhan pitkä  mutta esim. Kruunuvuorenrantaan se olis aika metka matkustuskokemus ja kannatan spårayksikköjen suurentamista ensihätään tuolla lailla.


Niin, se edellyttaisi lienee radikaaleja muutoksia HKL-Raitioliikenteen toimintatavoissa ja systeemeissä. Pysäkkien muutoksen ja pidennykset, vuorovälin tahdistaminen niin ettei useita vaunuja tule samaan aikaan pysäkille yms. Mutta mielestäni esim. kuormitetuille runkolinjoille h4 ja h10 voisi sopia em. multippeliajo ja hieman harvemmin vuorovälein. Esim. 10 min. kummankin omalla osuudella, jolloin yhteisen osuuden vuoroväliksi tulee 5 min. Ehkäpä h3T/B ja h6 sopisivat tälläiseen multippeliajoon. Mutta ilmanmuuta Kruunuvuorenrannan rata seka mahdolliset muut tulevat uudet osuudet. Helsingin raitiotien statuksen korottaminen vahnanaikaisesta katuratikasta "Niederflurstadtbahniksi" (löysin tämän hienon termin Kölnin U-Stadtbahnin yhteydestä), johon liittyy matkanopeuden nosto ja sujuvuuden parantaminen on mielestäni ensiarvoisen tärkeää. 




> Äskeinen oli siis basellandilainen vaunu. Sanokaas viisaat, olisiko ollut/onko Helsingin vaunuilla mahdollisuuksia  tämänkaltaiseen pidennykseen? Kyseessä on Baselin kaupungin ratikkafirman alunperin 20-metrinen vaunu, jota on pidennetty 9 metrisellä palasella; taitaa tulla pyöräin väliksi lähemmäs 10 metriä.
> (Tämä vaunu taas on muutoksien jälkeen edelleen Be 4/6).


Göteborgilaisissa M31-vaunuissa taitaa olla juuri tuo ratkaisu. Niin, sopisiko Helsinkiin? Ainakin Baselin rataosuudet vaikuttivat hyvinkin mutkaisilta ja mäkisiltä. Ovatko olosuhteet siellä Helsinkiä helpommat ratageometrian suhteen? Entäs tälläinen lähes 43-metrinen Combino  :Wink: ?

----------


## enqvisti

Miellyttävä yksityiskohta matalalattiaosan suunnittelussa on kuvan keskellä olevan levyn taivutus alalaidastaan:

http://s92.photobucket.com/albums/l2...nt=hklrv80.jpg

Tuosta penkistä tuli heti lempipaikka minulle pitkäjalkaiselle.

----------


## kuukanko

Joukkoliikennelautakunnan ensi viikon esityslistalla on Kimmo Helistön valtuustoaloite joukkoliikenteen ilmastoinnista. Esityslistateksti kertoo, että "ilmastointi tullaan asentamaan myös 1980-luvun raitiovaunuihin esteettömän välipalan asennuksen yhteydessä".

----------


## 339-DF

Lautakunta on 23.8. päättänyt, että Nivelraitiovaunuihin lisättävän matalalattiaisen väliosan korin valmistajaksi tulee saksalainen Verkehrs Industrie Systeme GmbH (VIS). VIS:ltä tilataan myös väliosan täydellinen varustelu, joka sisältää sisustuksen ja sähköasennukset.

Kilpailutuksessa VIS:n antama yhteistarjous kummastakin hankinnasta oli edullisin. Yhdistettäessä hankinnat saadaan hintaedun lisäksi säästöjä valvontakustannuksissa ja helpotetaan projektinohjausta.

Ensimmäisen sarjavälipalan odotetaan olevan liikenteessä ensi kesänä.

----------


## JMerlin

> Ensimmäisen sarjavälipalan odotetaan olevan liikenteessä ensi kesänä.


Hesarin nettivisut antavat ajoituksesta jostain syystä rahtusen verran pessimistisemmän kuvan:



> Sarjan avauskappale tulee liikenteeseen ensi vuoden joulukuussa.
> 
> Väliosalla pidennetty vaunusarja alkaa raitioliikennejohtaja Erkki Mutkan mukaan laajemmin näkyä liikenteessä vuoden 2009 aikana.

----------


## 339-DF

No niinpä näkyy! Mun tietoni aikataulusta on vanhempi, noin kuukauden takaa. Parhaiten asian tietenkin tuntee sitä hoitava projektipäällikkö HKL:ltä, mutta hänpä on nyt vuosilomalla eikä ole siten HS:llekaan antanut kommenttia.

Se on tietenkin selvä, että vaikka eka vaunu tulisikin liikenteeseen kesällä 2008 eikä vasta jouluna, niin ei niitä kuitenkaan monta ehdi valmistua ennen vuotta 2009, eli siinä mielessä tuo "laajemmin näkyä liikenteessä vuoden 2009 aikana" pitää joka tapauksessa paikkansa.

----------


## vristo

Ylen Aikainen uutisoi tänään NrII:sten välipalohin hankittavista kiinalaisvalmisteisista ovista, joka voitti tarjouskilpailun: 
HKL jatkaa raitiovaunuosien tilaamista halpatuotantomaista
Miten niin jatkaa? Mitä sitten on aikaisemmin hankittu "halpatuotantomaista"? Variot on Saksasta ja sitä aikaisemmat ratikat Suomesta.

HKL-Raitioliikenne kuitenkin vakuuttelee:
HKL vakuuttaa raitiovaunuovien talvenkestävyyttä

Ja vahvistukseksi kiinalaisten raitiotie- ja lightrail-osaamista (ainakin Dalianissa ja Changchunussa on sellaiset):kuva Wikipediasta. Olen matkustanut Dalianin combinomaisella ratikalla; ko. kaupunki sijaitsee Pohjois-Kiinassa, jossa talviolosuhteet ovat suomalaisen talven luokkaa. Kiinassa on myös todellista teollista osaamista (mukaanlukien Airbus- ja Boeing-lentokoneet), ei vain niitä myrkkyleluja tai törmäystesteissä kestämättömiä autoja.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ylen Aikainen uutisoi tänään NrII:sten välipalohin hankittavista kiinalaisvalmisteisista ovista, joka voitti tarjouskilpailun.


Onpas yllättävän agressiivista uutisointia YLE:ltä. Toki jotenkin ymmärrettävissä Vario-sotkun perusteella (vaikka Saksaa ei oikein voi halpatuotantomaaksi laskeakaan  :Wink:  ). Mutta kuitenkin pidän äärimmäisen epätodennäköisenä sitä, että tässä todellakin valittaisiin, kuten YLE väittää, täysin talvitestaamaton ratkaisu vain hinnan vuoksi. Kyllä HKL-RL on nähnyt, mitä tapahtuu, kun köyhä ostaa halpaa. Ei siellä isketä kirvestä samaan kiveen kahta kertaa.

Kiina ei automaattisesti tarkoita huonoa. Vaikkapa vriston mainitsema Airbus-esimerkki: ei Airbus antaisi nimeään ja tietotaitoaan paikalliselle kiinalaiselle tehtaalle edes suurtilauksen juaninkiilto silmissään, jossei se tietäisi, että kokoonpanolinjalla pystytään laadukkaaseen työhön. Siinä menisi firmalta maine ja tulevaisuus kokonaan, kun kiinalaisbussit alkaisivat tippua taivaalta. Ei sellaista riskiä oteta.

Olen välipalaprojektin suhteen aika turvallisilla mielin. Lisäksi olen ymmäränyt, että huolimatta jatkuvista uutisista kustannusnoususta välipalaprojekti pysytään toteuttamaan jopa edullisemmin kuin mitä oli alunperin ajateltu, eli rahaa jää jopa yli.

----------


## Lari Nylund

Itseäni ihmetyttää näissä tarjouskilpailuissa se, että useasti valitaan halvin ratkaisuista. Miksi ei valita ehkä hieman kalliimpaa, mutta samalla laadukkaampaa? Harvoin sitä kuitenkaan se edullisin on laadukkain ja toisaalta hinta nousee huomattavasti, kun tuote onkin poissa käytöstä takuukorjausten yms takia... En puhu näistä ko. ovista nyt, vaan yleisestä käytännöstä Suomessa. Missään ei käsittääkseni sanota, että tarjouskilpailun halvin vaihtoehto pitäisi aina valita.

----------


## Jussi

> Itseäni ihmetyttää näissä tarjouskilpailuissa se, että useasti valitaan halvin ratkaisuista. Miksi ei valita ehkä hieman kalliimpaa, mutta samalla laadukkaampaa? Harvoin sitä kuitenkaan se edullisin on laadukkain ja toisaalta hinta nousee huomattavasti, kun tuote onkin poissa käytöstä takuukorjausten yms takia... En puhu näistä ko. ovista nyt, vaan yleisestä käytännöstä Suomessa. Missään ei käsittääkseni sanota, että tarjouskilpailun halvin vaihtoehto pitäisi aina valita.


Yksi tekijä tässä on varmasti se, että julkisissa hankinnoissa päättäjät on yleensä valittu poliittisin perustein eikä pätevyyden perusteella. Laatutekijöiden vertailu on maallikolle huomattavasti vaikeampaa kuin euromäärien. Lisäksi tarjouksia pyydettäessä ei välttämättä osata vaatia riittävää laatua.

----------


## Resiina

Onko tietoa että mihin vaunuihin kysenen lisäpala on tarkoitus asentaa  :Question:

----------


## vristo

> Onko tietoa että mihin vaunuihin kysenen lisäpala on tarkoitus asentaa


NrII-sarjaan eli vaunut n:o 71-112, kaikkiin niihin siis. NrI-sarja eli 31-70 on ulkona tästä modernisoinnista.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Itseäni ihmetyttää näissä tarjouskilpailuissa se, että useasti valitaan halvin ratkaisuista. Miksi ei valita ehkä hieman kalliimpaa, mutta samalla laadukkaampaa? (...) Missään ei käsittääkseni sanota, että tarjouskilpailun halvin vaihtoehto pitäisi aina valita.


Tämä asia nyt vain menee näin, että Laki julkisista hankinnoista (tullut voimaan 1.6.2007, aiempi laki v. 1992) määrittelee tarjouksen valinnan näin:




> Tarjouksen valinta
> 
> Tarjouksista on hyväksyttävä se, joka on hankintayksikön kannalta kokonaistaloudellisesti edullisin hankinnan kohteeseen liittyvien vertailuperusteiden mukaan, tai se, joka on hinnaltaan halvin.
> 
> (....)
> 
> Käytettäessä valintaperusteena kokonaistaloudellista edullisuutta vertailuperusteet ja niiden suhteellinen painotus on ilmoitettava hankintailmoituksessa tai tarjouspyyntöasiakirjoissa.


Kokonaistaloudellista edullisuutta saa siis käyttää perusteena, mutta se tulee harkita jo ennen hankintaa. 

Lait löytää Finlexistä, www.finlex.fi

----------


## kuukanko

Joukkoliikennelautakunta tilasi viikko sitten telirungot välipaloihin. Pöytäkirja paljastaa, että varsinaisen 46 telirungon tilauksen lisäksi on tehty optio 20 lisäkappaleen tilaamisesta. Tämä vaikuttaisi siis siltä, että peruskorjattavien NrI:ien varustamista välipalalla harkitaan.

----------


## Jusa

Onkohan kenelläkään tietoa, missä vaiheessa ollaan tänäpäivänä lisäpalojen sarjatuotannossa. Missä vaunuihin lisätään palat ja koska saamme niitä liikenteeseen.

----------


## Albert

> Missä vaunuihin lisätään palat .


*HKL asentaa* ilmastoinnin myös 1980-luvun raitiovaunuihin matalalattiaisen *väliosan asennuksen yhteydessä*.
Kerrottiin vuonna 2007. Tästä voisi päätellä, että asennus tapahtuu Helsingissä.

----------


## Antero Alku

Eipä liene kovin suurta järkeä kuljettaa kokonaisia raitiovaunuja jonnekin välipalan asennuksen vuoksi. Taitaa olla niin, että suuressa osassa saksalaisiakin vaunujen pidennyksiä välipalat on toimitettu tilaajakaupungille ja asennukset on tehty omassa korjaamossa.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Eipä liene kovin suurta järkeä kuljettaa kokonaisia raitiovaunuja jonnekin välipalan asennuksen vuoksi.


Voi ollakin, että näin on, mutta lienee muitakin perusteltuja näkökantoja olemassa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Eipä liene kovin suurta järkeä kuljettaa kokonaisia raitiovaunuja jonnekin välipalan asennuksen vuoksi.


Vai olisiko esimerkiksi Tallinnassa kuitenkin enemmän ylimääräistä kapasiteettia ja niin paljon halvempaa tehdä koko työ alusta loppuun, että melkein kannattaisi kuljettaa?

----------


## Compact

> Eipä liene kovin suurta järkeä kuljettaa kokonaisia raitiovaunuja jonnekin välipalan asennuksen vuoksi.


No "paljastetaan" nyt sitten: SRS-uutisissa www.raitio.org on tänä vuonna ollut kuvia, kun Rissanen vie Valmetia Saksaan...

----------


## 339-DF

Saksaan menevät Valmetit taitavat kuitenkin olla peruskorjaukseen meneviä ykkössarjalaisia. Mun ymmärtääkseni välipala-asennukset tehdään omana työnä Vallilassa.

----------


## Albert

> Saksaan menevät Valmetit taitavat kuitenkin olla peruskorjaukseen meneviä ykkössarjalaisia.


Mutta eivätkös mene samaan firmaan, joka väliosatkin valmistaa.

----------


## Compact

> Mutta eivätkös mene samaan firmaan, joka väliosatkin valmistaa.


Kyllä vaan, kaikki tehdään samassa verstaassa  :Wink:

----------


## vristo

> Kyllä vaan, kaikki tehdään samassa verstaassa


Meinaattekos tosiaankin, että välipalojen sarjatyö aloitetaankin ykkössarjalaisesta? Sinäänsä se olisi ihan positiivinen juttu. Luulin, että lautakunta on antanut valtuutuksen vain NrII:sten välipaloittamisesta. Toki oli tiedossani, että peruskorjauksen sekä välipalojen sarjatyön tekee sama saksalainen firma.

----------


## Albert

> Meinaattekos tosiaankin, että välipalojen sarjatyö aloitetaankin ykkössarjalaisesta?


Mitä minä tiedän niin:



> 1970-luvun vaunuihin on tehty niiden elinaikana muutos- ja kunnostustöitä.
> Perusteellista korroosion poistoa ja rakenteiden uusimista ei niihin
> ole tehty. Pienillä korjaustoimenpiteillä vaunujen elinikää on jäljellä 5 
> 7 vuotta. Mikäli näille vaunuille tehdään samanlainen peruskorjaus kuin
> 1980-luvun vaunuille on nyt tehty, vaunujen korin rakenteellinen ikä on
> noin 15  20 vuotta. Osa vaunujen komponenteista rajoittaa käyttöiän
> 10  15 vuoteen. Lisäksi vaunut ovat *peruskorjauksen jälkeenkin korkealattiaisia.*


Ote hyväksytystä esityksestä. Koskee 17 NR I -vaunua.

----------


## Albert

*Huhu* kertoo, että ensimmäinen sarjavalmisteinen väliosa olisi Helsingissä kuun vaihteen (loka-marras) tietämillä. Sehän oli jo esillä Berliinin InnoTrans -messuilla syyskuun lopulla.
Huhuja ei pitäisi välittää. Mutta tämä tuntui *aika* luotettavalta.

----------


## Jusa

Oliko niin, että telit tulevat eri toimittajalta eri aikaan ja täällä Vallilassa on sitten kokoonpano.

----------


## Nrg

Jokos HKL 85 on liikenteessä?

----------


## rvk1249

> Jokos HKL 85 on liikenteessä?


Ei ole liikenteessä.

----------


## Nrg

> Ei ole liikenteessä.


Okei. Olisiko tietoa milloin sen voi bongata linja-ajosta :)?

----------


## rvk1249

1. 80
2. 85
3. 76
.
.
.

Hyvää Joulua.

----------


## Albert

> 1. 80
> 2. 85
> 3. 76
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Hyvää Joulua.


Oikein hyvää ja rauhaisaa joulua!
Mutta ei kai 76:n välipala ole vielä Helsingissä?

----------


## rvk1249

> Oikein hyvää ja rauhaisaa joulua!
> Mutta ei kai 76:n välipala ole vielä Helsingissä?


Ei ole vielä saapunut Helsinkiin.

----------


## Jii

Jatketusta 85:sta on kaipailtu näköhavaintoja liikenteessä. Ei ole vielä näkynyt linjalla, mutta koeajoilla pariin kertaan uudenvuoden jälkeen. Yhtenä aamupäivänä siitä otettiin valokuvia Vallilan ratapihalla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jatketusta 85:sta on kaipailtu näköhavaintoja liikenteessä. Ei ole vielä näkynyt linjalla, mutta koeajoilla pariin kertaan uudenvuoden jälkeen. Yhtenä aamupäivänä siitä otettiin valokuvia Vallilan ratapihalla.


Johan se oli linjalla koematkustajaliikenteessä. Oli muuten eka välipala linjalla 9 ever.

----------


## moxu

Näyttihän tuo #85 eilisiltana ajelevan ihan reittivuoroa 8:lla. Olisiko sitten ollut aiemmin muualla tai menisikö tämäkin vielä koeajojen piikkiin, mene tiedä.

----------


## Albert

> Näyttihän tuo #85 eilisiltana ajelevan ihan reittivuoroa 8:lla. Olisiko sitten ollut aiemmin muualla tai menisikö tämäkin vielä koeajojen piikkiin, mene tiedä.


85 on tällä viikolla näkynyt niin linjalla kuin koeajossa ja tilausajo -kilvillä (oliko sitten tilausajo). Säätöjä kaiketi riittää.
Mutta millainenhan mahtaa olla väliosien toimitusaikataulu? Ei niitä taida kovin tiheään tulla. On kai jo yli kuukausi, kun 85:n väliosa tuli.

----------


## Jusa

Onko muuten 80 linjalla vai rytäkän jälkeisessä huollossa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta millainenhan mahtaa olla väliosien toimitusaikataulu? Ei niitä taida kovin tiheään tulla. On kai jo yli kuukausi, kun 85:n väliosa tuli.


Niitä alkaa tulla Saksasta noin kahden viikon välein, kun tuo ensimmäinen sarjapala on säädetty valmiiksi. Kun eka on saatu kuntoon, niin muut menevät vikkelämmin, kun työ on jo tuttua. Periaatteessa vaunuja tulee siis liikenteeseenkin asti kahden viikon välein.

----------


## Albert

> Niitä alkaa tulla Saksasta noin kahden viikon välein, kun tuo ensimmäinen sarjapala on säädetty valmiiksi. Kun eka on saatu kuntoon, niin muut menevät vikkelämmin, kun työ on jo tuttua. Periaatteessa vaunuja tulee siis liikenteeseenkin asti kahden viikon välein.


Kiitos tiedosta!
Sitten olisi mielestäni tärkeää, että saisimme tarkat tiedot. että mikä vaunu ja milloin jne.
Nämä tiedot säilyisivät hamaan tulevaisuuteen *SRS-sivustolla.*
Nyt kaikki tarkkana ja kertomaan!

----------


## ess

Kiinnostaisi tietää onko tuossa vaunussa 85 nyt se kauan kaivattu ilmastointi vaiko ei.

----------


## rvk1249

> Kiinnostaisi tietää onko tuossa vaunussa 85 nyt se kauan kaivattu ilmastointi vaiko ei.


Ei ole. (ilmastointia)

----------


## GT8N

Tuntuu, että lisäpalahanke hiukan puutuu, kun 85 kulkee vielä melko satunnaisesti ja 76 taitaa vielä odotella C-osaansa. Näidenhän pitäisi kai olla alkuperäisen aikataulun mukaan hiljalleen jo säännöllisessä liikenteessä. Vai?

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuntuu, että lisäpalahanke hiukan puutuu, kun 85 kulkee vielä melko satunnaisesti...


Eikö 85 ole ollut viime päivinä liikenteessä ihan päivittäin? Itse näin sen ysillä eilen.

----------


## HKL 85

1.80
2.85
3.76
4.101
 vaunut 80,85,ja76 jo valmiit

----------


## Albert

HKL 85: Tiedätkö milloin kolmosvälipala (76) tuli?

----------


## HKL 85

En kyllä tiedä :Icon Frown:

----------


## Albert

En tiedä minäkään. Sattumalta tänään (5.2.) kuulin, että 76 odottaa kaapelit valmiiksi katkottuna väliosaa.
101 on Vallilassa nostettuna tällä hetkellä, eikä tule liikenteeseen ennen kuin väliosa 4 on siihen asennettu.

----------


## Albert

> Kiinnostaisi tietää onko tuossa vaunussa 85 nyt se kauan kaivattu ilmastointi vaiko ei.


Joukkoliikennelautakunta päätti 10.12. oikeuttaa HKL:n neuvottelemaan ja tilaamaan väliosallisiin NR II raitiovaunuihin ohjaamon ja matkustamon
jäähdytysjärjestelmän ainoan hyväksyttävän tarjouksen tehneeltä Lumikko Oy:ltä.
Oy Kaha Ab / Webasto Product Italy S.p.A on tehnyt päätöksestä oikaisuvalituksen, johon Liikennelaitoksen johtokunta vastannee tänään kieltävästi.
http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...oikaisuva.html

----------


## Albert

> Tuntuu, että lisäpalahanke hiukan puutuu, kun 85 kulkee vielä melko satunnaisesti ja 76 taitaa vielä odotella C-osaansa. Näidenhän pitäisi kai olla alkuperäisen aikataulun mukaan hiljalleen jo säännöllisessä liikenteessä. Vai?


Niin, mitenkähän tämä eteneekään? "Maailmallakin" jo kerrotaan, että uusi väliosa tulee kahden viikon välein. Vaan ei taida tulla?

----------


## hylje

Luultavasti johtuu ensi vaunuissa todetuista riittävän kriittisistä tyyppivioista. Tuskin ensimmäisiä pitäisikään odottaa tulevan aikataulussa, onhan projekti aika iso ja epätavallinen.

----------


## ess

Vaunussa 85 ei taida olla vielä edes invaramppia asennettuna.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Niin, mitenkähän tämä eteneekään? "Maailmallakin" jo kerrotaan, että uusi väliosa tulee kahden viikon välein. Vaan ei taida tulla?


Taisi tulla tiistaina ja keskiviikkona se oli jo 76:n etu- ja takaosan välissä. Vaunu ei kuitenkaan vielä ole teleillään, sillä sähköasennuksissa menee pari viikkoa, ja kun niitä tehdään jonkin verran myös lattian alapuolella, teleille lasku ei tapahdu heti mekaanisen kiinnityksen jälkeen.

85 on tällä hetkellä ilmastoinnin asennuksessa, johon se otettiin keskiviikkona. Siksi se ei ole ajossa nyt, vaikka onkin ollut suunnilleen koko vuoden tähän asti.

Yleisesti välipalavaunujen kanssa on niin, että 85 oli vasta ensimmäinen Saksasta tullut välipala, jonka kanssa oli aika lailla säätämistä. Eikä kaikki ollut valmistajan vikaa, vaan vikaa on myös Valmetissa, jonka vaunut eivät olekaan keskenään samanlaisia ja luovutettujen piirustusten mukaisia.

Tuotannon lastentaudit kannattaa selvittää mahdollisimman aikaisessa vaiheessa, mieluiten ensimmäisen kanssa niin, ettei samoja vikoja tarvitse korjata joka palassa. Siksi ei toista palaa edes aiottu tuoda tänne ennen kuin ensimmäisestä saadut kokemukset saadaan tietoon ja muutokset tehdyksi jo Saksassa.

76:n välipalan kanssa onkin sujunut paljon paremmin, minkä ansiosta se oli mekaanisesti paikallan päivässä. Kunhan ollaan varmoja, että täällä ei enää tarvitse tehdä asioita, jotka valmistaja voi ja sen kuuluu tehdä Saksassa, päästään 23 viikon vauhtiin. Sen alle ei voidakaan päästä, sillä täällä päässä ei ole edes tilaa asentaa välipaloja kovin moneen vaunuun rinnakkain. Sähkötyöt kun vievät sen pari viikkoa joka tapauksessa, kyse ei ole mistään perävaunun kytkennästä.

Välipalojen telejä kootaan Vallilassa. 76:een tuli ensimmäinen sarjatuotantoteli, jossa myös oli pieniä lastentauteja ja se jää joiltain yksityiskohdiltaan hieman muista teleistä poikkeavaksi. Pyöräkerrat ovat vanhoja, koska samat pyöräkerrat kiertävät kaikissa Nr-vaunujen juoksuteleissä.

Antero

----------


## hylje

Nuo uusvanhat nelostelit ovat yksi mielenkiintoinen osa välipalahanketta. 80:ssa ja 85:ssä on siis yksittäiskappaleet ja 76:sta eteenpäin sarjatuotantoa. Aiemmin on mainittu, että ne ovat ulkonäöllisesti lähes identtisiä, mutta teknisesti tuoreita ratkaisuja on käytössä kuitenkin syöden ainakin samoja pyöräkomponentteja.

Onko tietoa näiden uusiotelien teknisistä eroavuuksista materiaaleissa ja ratkaisuissa?

----------


## ess

> Onko tietoa näiden uusiotelien teknisistä eroavuuksista materiaaleissa ja ratkaisuissa?


Muistaakseni ainakin #80:n lisätelin jarrujen avaus suoritettiin jotenkin eri tavalla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko tietoa näiden uusiotelien teknisistä eroavuuksista materiaaleissa ja ratkaisuissa?


Uudet telit eivät ole vaihtokelpoisia entisten kanssa, kun niissä on erilainen jarrulaite. Ja 80:n telissä se on vielä tehty eri komponenteistakin kuin myöhemmissä. Telirungossa on monenlaista yksityiskohtaeroa, mikä johtuu yksinkertaisesti siitä, että rungon lujuuslaskenta ja konstruktio on tehty nykyaikaisista lähtökohdista.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Sellainen epäasiantuntijamainen kysymys, että kun ratikoitten pituus kasvaa, niin riittääkö tila?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sellainen epäasiantuntijamainen kysymys, että kun ratikoitten pituus kasvaa, niin riittääkö tila?


Mikä tila? Pituuden kasvaessa tarvitaan lisää varikkotilaa, jokainen välipalahan tarvitsee 6 m säilitysraidetta. Pysäkkitila riittää, sillä välipalavaunu on Varion pituinen.

Antero

----------


## ratikkakuski

Luulempa että nimimerkki Kolli tarkoittaa tässä säilytystilaa. Luulempa nyös että Koskelan hallin raideremontti (r1 ja r2 vielä ) valmistuu sopivasti tuottamaan lisää säilytystilaa. Varmaankin jotain järjestelyjä täytyy tehdä.. Töölön hallin remontti alkanee kesällä, joten sielläkin tapahtuu muutoksia.

----------


## Kolli

Säilytystilaa tarkoitin. Eli siis pitkän päälle ei riitä, vaan remppa tarvitaan.

----------


## late-

> Pysäkkitila riittää, sillä välipalavaunu on Varion pituinen.


Välipalavaunu on pari metriä pidempi kuin vario. Heti ei tarvitse tehdä mitään, mutta ajan kanssa joitakin pysäkkejä ja raidejärjestelyjä varmaankin petrataan. Tosin ensin pitäisi selvitellä, josko saman tien tähdättäisiin 30 metrin vaunupituuteen.

----------


## Albert

> Välipalavaunu on pari metriä pidempi kuin vario. Heti ei tarvitse tehdä mitään, mutta ajan kanssa joitakin pysäkkejä ja raidejärjestelyjä varmaankin petrataan. Tosin ensin pitäisi selvitellä, josko saman tien tähdättäisiin 30 metrin vaunupituuteen.


Vario    = 24.4 mGt8N    = 25.6 mMLNRV = 26.5 m

----------


## Safka

> josko saman tien tähdättäisiin 30 metrin vaunupituuteen.


Hyvä juttu, mutta samaan aikaan toinen käsi rakentaa 27-metrisiä pysäkkejä (mm. Bulevardi ja "Helsinginkatu") niin, että varmasti on pakko rakentaa kaikki uusiksi muutaman hetken päästä.

----------


## hylje

Harva on niin liikuntarajoitteinen, ettei vaunuun ja -sta pääsisi ilman pysäkkikoroketta nopeasti ja vaivattomasti. Heitä varten kuitenkin riittää, että ainakin yksi ovi on korokkeen ulottuvilla, mielellään aina se sama. Pysäkkien pituudessa kyse on imago- ja periaatteellisista syistä, ei käytännöllisistä.

Vai miten on?

----------


## rvk1249

> En tiedä minäkään. Sattumalta tänään (5.2.) kuulin, että 76 odottaa kaapelit valmiiksi katkottuna väliosaa.
> 101 on Vallilassa nostettuna tällä hetkellä, eikä tule liikenteeseen ennen kuin väliosa 4 on siihen asennettu.


Vaunu 101 on palannut liikenteeseen (lyhyenä), turha odotuttaa sitä Vallilassa, kun ei ole tilaa liikaa, ja 76 on vielä työn alla.

----------


## GM 5

> ..riittää, että ainakin yksi ovi on korokkeen ulottuvilla...


Täällä Dresdenissä on juuri kunnostettuja tai rakennettuja pysäkkikorokkeita joiden koroke on vaunua lyhyempi. Silti ensimmäinen ja viimeinen ovi on vielä korokkeelta saavutettavissa koska ensimmäinen ja viimeinen ovi ei ole aivan vaunun etu- tai takapäässä vaan moin 3 metrin päässä. Helsingissähän erityisesti Nr-vaunuissa ovet ovat hyvin lähellä vaunun päätyjä eli pysäkin pitäisi MLNRV:tä varten olla noin 27m pitkiä. Mutta jos uudet vaunut olisivat 30m pitkiä ja ovet päistä noin 2 metrin päässä niin 27m pysäkki riittäisi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mutta jos uudet vaunut olisivat 30m pitkiä ja ovet päistä noin 2 metrin päässä niin 27m pysäkki riittäisi.


Tätä minäkin ajattelin. Jos vieläpä hankitaan kaksisuuntaisia vaunuja ja joiden päät ovat korkealla, ei ovea edes voi laittaa ihan päähän. Toki esim. risteyksissä vaunulle pitää varata tila, jossa se voi pysähtyä olematta puoliksi risteyksessä tai suojatien päällä. Kadun keskisillä pysäkeillä usein molemmissa päissä on suojatie, joten tilaa on pakko tehdä vaunun pituuden mukaan. Mutta tuohon Bulevardin tapaukseen se saattaisi auttaa.

----------


## hylje

Ajatukseni oli siis, että suurelle enemmistölle matkustajia yksi tai muutama porras tuskin hidastaa kulkua juuri lainkaan tai edes aiheuttaa harmia. Kaikkia pitää palvella, mutta suhteellisuus on hyvä pitää mielessä: heille, jotka tarvitsevat portaatonta ja kynnyksetöntä kulkua, riittää useimmilla pysäkeillä yksi ramppi vaunuun ja vaunusta jotta palvelutaso olisi käytännössä sama kuin jos kaikkiin oviin pääsisi käsiksi. 

Ajan myötä on luonnollista, että pysäkkejä pidennetään reilusti alkaen vilkkaimmista pysäkeistä, mutta se ei ole edellytys pitkälle kalustolle.

Samalla kikalla saataisiin myös nykyistä korkealattiakalustoa "matalaksi": pysäkeille voi pystyttää vaikka teräsristikkoisia ramppeja, joiden kohdalle kuljettaja tähtää portaattoman ovensa. Toisaalta tälläinen järjestely on hankala toteuttaa pitkille ja kapeille pysäkeille, joilla matala välipala näyttää hyötynsä.

----------


## HKL 85

> Ajan myötä on luonnollista, että pysäkkejä pidennetään reilusti alkaen vilkkaimmista pysäkeistä, mutta se ei ole edellytys pitkälle kalustolle.


 Oopperan pysäkki (linjan 8) on kyllin pitkä vaikka kuinka monelle vaunulle. Miksi siis Oopperalla on yhden raitiovaunulinjan(8) pysäkki pidempi kuin neljän(3B/T,4(T),7A/B,10) raitiovaunulinjan pysäkki? vastauksia, kiitos...

----------


## Compact

> Oopperan pysäkki (linjan 8) on kyllin pitkä vaikka kuinka monelle vaunulle.


Yksi "aika" pitkä laituri on myös Kuusitiellä suunnassa maalle. Ja vain 10-linja käyttää.

Syyhän näihin jättilaitureihin on vain se, että jos koko "korttelin" mitalle voi laiturin tehdä, niin se myös tarvittaessa tehdään: yhteysjalankulku on helppoa myös naapurikadunkulmien suojateille edessä ja takana.

Aiemmin oli Porvoonkadulla kuriositeetti laituripituuden pituudesta ja pysäkkivälin lyhyydestä:
Kolmosen päätepysäkki Kuuskulmassa eli nk. viidenminuutinpysäkki Porvoonkadulla (+Viipurinkatu+Kajaaninkatu+Kirstinkatu+Porvoonkat  u+Viipurinkatu). Porvoonkadun ja seuraavana itäänpäin sijainneen Sturenkadun pysäkkien laiturit olivat kohdalla olevan korttelin pituiset eli pituutta oli kadunristeyksestä seuraavaan. Kun 3T lähti päättäriltään ja ylitti katuristeyksen, se saapui heti seuraavalle pysäkkilaiturille. Tolppa tosin sijaitsi lähempänä Sturenkadun kulmausta, mutta kuitenkin... Sama tietenkin myös toisinpäin.

----------


## MrArakawa

Joitakin liikennevaloristeyksien yhteydessä sijaitsevia, useamman linjan käyttämiä pysäkkilaitureita olisi syytä pidentää siten, että kaksi vaunua mahtuisi pysäkille kerrallaan. Heti kättelyssä mieleen tulevat Sturenkadun pysäkki Hämeentiellä sekä Töölöntorin ja Apollonkadun pysäkit Runeberginkadulla. Näissä eri linjojen vaunut sattuvat melko usein yhtä aikaa pysäkille ja yleensä edessä oleva ei pääse alta pois liikennevalojen takia. Näillä pysäkeillä näkeekin siten melko kirjavaa pysäkkipalvelukäytäntöä eli vaunuja suojateiden tukkeena ja kadulla pomppivia ihmisiä. 

Myös linjojen 8 ja 9 uusi pysäkki Helsinginkadulla olisi saman tien voitu rakentaa Kaarlenkadun risteykseen asti ulottuvaksi, kun nykyisen laiturin perässä näyttää joka tapauksessa olevan täysin käyttämätöntä hukkatilaa, jossa ei ole ajokaistaa eikä parkkipaikkoja. Tällöin olisi mahtunut tällekin pysäkille kaksi vaunua peräkkäin ja lisäksi matkustajilla olisi suojatie laiturin kummassakin päässä.

----------


## ess

Pysäkkejä olisi syytä tosiaan pidentää monessakin paikassa varsinkin nyt kun vaunut pitenevät. Mm. Oopperan pysäkki Manskulla on yksi sellainen mihin saattaa tunkea neljä vaunua samaan aikaan (+ mahdolliset hallivaunut ja koeajot).

----------


## GT8N

Sitä en vaan ymmärrä, että miksi muutosta ei tapahdu. Tiedetään, että vaunut pitenevät, mutta asialle ei tehdä mitään. Sama koskee siirtymäkaarteita. Eli suunnitelmia ja osaamista luulisi olevan, mutta kukaan vain ei päätä, että milloin asioita ryhdytään toteuttamaan järkevästi! Tulee nimittäin kalliiksi tehdä valmiiksi asiat huonosti, ja sitten jälkikäteen korjailla virheitä.

----------


## Albert

13.3.2009: Neljäs MLNRV on HKL 86.

----------


## HKL 85

Eikö sen pitänyt olla HKL 101?

----------


## Albert

> Vaunu 101 on palannut liikenteeseen (lyhyenä), turha odotuttaa sitä Vallilassa, kun ei ole tilaa liikaa, ja 76 on vielä työn alla.


Kyllä.
101:ssä on kuulemma kaapelityöt kuitenkin tehty. Lisäksi 86 oli olut kolarissa ja siis muutenkin sisällä.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Toistaiseksi lippavaunuja on vain kolme, joten vanhakin muistaa niiden numerot 72, 95 ja 109.


Kohta ei tarvitse muistaa niitäkään. Mikäli oikein olen ymmärtänyt, välipalan asennuksen yhteydessä lippavaunujen keula palautetaan entisenlaiseksi. Välipalavaunuihin asennettava ilmastointilaitteisto korvaa tehokkaampana ohjaamon viilennysmenetelmänä lippatuulettimen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mikäli oikein olen ymmärtänyt, välipalan asennuksen yhteydessä lippavaunujen keula palautetaan entisenlaiseksi.


Tuohan on mukava kuulla! Nuo akuankkalipat tekivät vaunuista kovin vanhanaikaisen näköisiä.

----------


## ess

> Tuohan on mukava kuulla! Nuo akuankkalipat tekivät vaunuista kovin vanhanaikaisen näköisiä.


Ja heikensivät näkyvyyttä vaunusta ulos.

----------


## Albert

25.5.09: Tietoa hankkeen etenemisestä *SRS:n uutissivulla*.

----------


## Albert

2.6.09: Viides väliosa on Vallilassa. Paikalla saadun tiedon mukaan se tulee vaunuun 102.

----------


## Albert

> 2.6.09: Viides väliosa on Vallilassa. Paikalla saadun tiedon mukaan se tulee vaunuun 102.


Tämähän on jo kuudes väliosa sitten (viides sarjavalmisteinen).
Vaunu 101 on MLNRV jo toukokuun puolivälistä.

----------


## ess

Ja pelkästään se ei-sarjavalmisteinen taitaa olla täysin linjakelpoinen.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## j-lu

->Mikäs on välipalojen tilanne tänään? Raitio.orgin uutisissa oli taannoin kuva useammasta asentamattomasta välipalasta eikä noita liikenteessä ole siihen malliin nähty, mitä aikoinaan lupailtiin.

----------


## ess

> ->Mikäs on välipalojen tilanne tänään? Raitio.orgin uutisissa oli taannoin kuva useammasta asentamattomasta välipalasta eikä noita liikenteessä ole siihen malliin nähty, mitä aikoinaan lupailtiin.


Liikenteessä on ainakin vaunut #80, #85, #76 ja #86. Käsittääkseni ainakin #102 on miltei valmis.

----------


## Albert

#101 on toukokuulta mlnrv ja #99 kesäkuulta kuten 102. Eivät valmiita nekään.
Vallilassa on edelleen kolme väliosaa "ilman isäntää". Miten paljon lienee tehtaalla, *jos* siellä tuotanto on jatkunut taukoamatta. Eikös niitä pitänyt tulla kaksi per kuukausi?

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Miten paljon lienee tehtaalla, *jos* siellä tuotanto on jatkunut taukoamatta. Eikös niitä pitänyt tulla kaksi per kuukausi?


Ilmeisesti asentaminen on mennyt hitaammin kuin on kuviteltu, kun eikö alunperin noita pitänyt saada liikenteeseen tuota samaa tahtia? Kellään käsitystä miksi se on kestänyt?

----------


## iiko

> Ilmeisesti asentaminen on mennyt hitaammin kuin on kuviteltu, kun eikö alunperin noita pitänyt saada liikenteeseen tuota samaa tahtia? Kellään käsitystä miksi se on kestänyt?


Tainnut tulla mutkia matkaan enemmän kuin oli arvioitu. Esimerkiksi kyllä ne A4:t kuskin näkökentässä isolla tekstillä kertoivat mahdollisesti siitä, että ko. konseptiin oli hiipinyt tyyppivika. Ei kai sitä muuten voi jokainen vaunu olla vuoronperään jarrut jumissa?

----------

